# S@squ@tch's Against the Giants - Team Black



## s@squ@tch (Nov 1, 2007)

*Team Black:*

*Current Group:*

Neurotic - shifter druid 8 / Moonspeaker 1
DEFCON1 (now DM controlled PC) - Half-Orc Favored Soul of The Shadow 9
Rhun - Wood Elf Ranger 2/Fighter 4/Order of Bow Initiate 3
drothgery - half-elf swashbuckler 6/artificer 1/windwright captain 2
Leif - Human Duskblade 8
pneumatik - rogue 1/ conjurer 4/ unseen seer 3

*Past Cast / NPC's:*

Redclaw - dwarf knight 7/dwarven defender 1
Pathfinderq1 – Halfling female rogue 3/warlock 5
Voadam - Aasimar Wizard 7


*3.5 Edition rules * 
*# of characters:* 7 or 8
*Level:* 8th
*Starting Equipment:* 27K (8th) -- no item more than 1/2
*Alignment:* No requirement, but if you plan an evil character, a good reason, plus a good cover, would be required.
*Ability Generation:* 32 point buy
*Hit Points: * Max HP at 1st level, leveling up, take 3/4 of the maximum possible roll for your hit points. For classes using a d6 or d10, round down, but make it up at the next level.
*Source Material: * Core + Complete Series, Magic Item Compendium, Eberron Campaign Setting, Races of Eberron, subject to approval by me. No: Incarnum, Tome of Battle, Psionics
*Setting: * Eberron -- so only races present on Eberron would qualify.
*Speed: * Very important: I try to post once a day, I am looking for a fast paced game, but allowing time for character development and interaction with the world. This is a long series of modules, so I am looking for people into it for the long haul. Your posting record will be looked into and used with your character concept submission.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 1, 2007)

*Dramatis Personae*

1) Dalwir d'Lyrander: Captain of the Airship Precarious Retreat
2) Barrak: House Tharashk finder/first contact - deceased
3) Nardon: House Tharashk Contact
4) Viklam: House Tharashk finder, replaced Barrak
5) Ereg: Hill Giant Druid in Stormreach, lives in the Tents of Rusheme
6) Ganyon: House Tharashk Lead Guide
7) Gragth: Halforc Journeyman Guide from House Tharashk
8) Trista: Human Female Journeyman Guide from House Tharashk
9) Sanadal Sil Sivis: Male Gnome Priest from House Sivis
10) Maia-Zak: Female Halforc Tharashk Artificier
11) Valeon: Half-Elf House Lyrander shipmate


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 1, 2007)

*Experience and Treasure*

1) Air Elemental Attack:  900 xp (Voadam)  686 xp (All but Ipshivi, Thanor)
2) Landing Site - Spotting and Chasing off Invisible Man: 187 xp (Voadam)  150 xp (Rest, except Thanor)
3) Stormreach RP - 250 xp (all)
4) Campsite attack by an Athach - 450 xp (Voadam) 343 xp (Rest)
5) Pseudonatural Tiger - 900 xp (Voadam) 686 xp (Rest)
6) Scorrow Attack - 950 xp (Voadam) 771 xp (Rest)
7) Pseudonatural Triceratops - 1200 xp (Voadam) 1029 (Rest)


Found gear:

Athach Equipment: 

 6 packets unusually fresh rations
 2 vials Vermin Ointment
 2 vials Panthers Tear's
 Wand of _Lessor Vigor, Mass _(12 charges)

Dead Scorrow equipment:

2 drow longknives (1 MW, 1 magical, but size large)
1 necklace with 3 beads remaining (magical)
1 potion vial
1 suit of MW chitin armor 

drow wizard equipment - found after triceratops:

1 drow longknive (non-magical, but of exceptional craftmanship)
2 scrolls - CL7 each -- _Junglerazor_ and _Displacement_
1 magical rod - _Lesser Metamagic Rod - Extend_
1 set of _Bracers of Armor +2_


----------



## Voadam (Nov 1, 2007)

Voadam the Green Wizard
Aasimar Wizard 7
Feats: Craft Wand, Craft Wondrous Item, Extraordinary Artisan, Scribe Scroll, Skill Focus: Knowledge Planar, All martial weapons

Medium Outsider (Native)
NG

Str 12 (4 pts)
Dex 14 (6 pts)
Con 16 (10 pts)
Int 17<21> (10 points, +1 4th, +4 headband)
Wis 10 (+2 racial)
Cha 12 (2 pts +2 racial)

Hp 4+18+21=43
AC 14 (+2 armor, +2 dex) Touch 12, FF 12
F +5 R +4 W +5
Init +2
BAB +3
Grapple +4
Move 30' Fly 60' (boots)
Action points 8

Skills:
Concentration +13 (10 ranks, +3 con)
Diplomacy +3 (1 Cha, +2 synergy)
Knowledge Arcane +13<15> (10 ranks, +3<5> int)
Knowledge History +4<6> (1 rank, +3<5> int)
Knowledge Local +4<6> (1 rank, +3<5> int)
Knowledge Nature +4<6> (1 rank, +3<5> int)
Knowledge Nobility +8<10> (5 ranks, +3<5> int)
Knowledge Planar +16<18> (10 ranks, +3<5> int, +3 skill focus)
Knowledge Religion +5<7> (2 ranks, +3<5> int)
Listen +2 (+2 racial)
Spot +2 (+2 racial)
Spellcraft +13 (10 ranks, +3 int)

Languages: Common, Celestial, Abyssal, Orcish, Giant

Spell like abilities 1/day daylight

Darkvision 60 ft., resistance to acid 5, cold 5, and electricity 5

Spells: 4, 6, 4, 3, 2 DC 13+ spell level
0 (4) detect magic x2, mending, prestidigitation, 
1 (6) color spray, mage armorx2, magic missile, obscuring mist, silent image, 
2 (4) invisibility, mirror image, hideous laughter, scorching ray,
3 (3) invisibility sphere, slow, suggestion
4 (2) wall of ice, confusion

Eqipment: 27K, crafting items = 3/8 market price, spells for spellbook = 50xspell level.
scroll level 4 262.5
scroll level 3 140.625
scroll level 2 56.25
scroll level 1 9.375
scroll level 0 4.6875

Equipment list:
black robes
green sash
spell component pouch 5 gp 2 lbs.
wand of knock 1,687.5
wand of web 1,687.5 48 charges
wand of grease 281.25 47 charges
wand of comprehend languages 281.25
headband of intellect +4 6,000 
blessed book 4,687.5 1 lb.
handy haversack 2,000 5lbs.
winged boots 6,000 1 lb.
120 spell levels for spellbook 6,000
8 level 1 scrolls: disguise selfx2, endure elements, identify, mount, obscuring mistx2, silent imagex2, 175 
4 level 2 scrolls: locate object, see invisibility, resist energy, mirror image 225
2 scrolls of dispel magic 462.6
2 scrolls: water breathing, tiny hut 281.3
1 scroll remove curse 262.5
5 "scrolls" with explosive runes on them 0 gp
894.9 gp


Spells: all, 8, 4, 4, 4, 2 +120 levels

0 all

1 alarm, comprehend languages, charm person, color spray, disguise self, endure elements, expeditious retreat, grease, identify, mage armor, magic missile, mount, obscuring mist, protection from evil, shield, silent image, summon monster I, 

2 detect thoughts, fog cloud, fox's cunning, false life, glitterdust, hideous laughter, invisibility, knock, locate creature, mirror image, protection from arrows, resist energy, rope trick, see invisibility, scorching ray, web, whispering wind, 

3 arcane sight, clairaudience/clairvoyance, dispel magic, explosive runes, fly, gentle repose, haste, invisibility sphere, lightning bolt, phantom steed, secret page, shrink item, slow, suggestion, telepathic bond lesser, tiny hut, tongues, vampiric touch, water breathing,

4 black tentacles, charm monster, confusion, dimension door, fear, invisibility greater, locate creature, polymorph, remove curse, secure shelter, scrying, wall of ice, 

xp: 27,387

started at 22,800. 
900 for elemental fight
187 for invisible fight
450 for campsite attack
900 for tiger attack
950 for scorrow attack
1,200 for triceratops attack

28,000 needed for 9=8th level

Background:

Voadam heard Gamad scream and spun around to see the deformed dwarf had once again pulled out the Fragment of the Rod of Law. "I see Darkness, it is coming … Nooooo!" Gamad wailed. Then all turned black as the Queen of Chaos used Gamad's contact to send her power bubbling through the artefact and banish the heroes to the corners of the multiverse with her raw power.

Voadam recognized the tearing of a planar rift having experienced these before. But there was more this time. Raw Chaos flowed through the rift, warping into the demon hunter himself and changing him, robbing him of some of his humanity, altering him.

He awoke alone. He felt different and quickly took stock of his situation. His singed black robes were quickly mended by a cantrip. By the stars he was no longer on the same world. Voadam cursed. "*Again*."However there was also something new within himself, he could see in the dark. When he focused on the fact that it was dark a brightness welled up from within him, illuminating the night as if it was full day.

The demon hunting wizard saw the lights of a city in the distance then narrowed his eyes as he took in the details. The lights were too high for a normal city. The buildings in this city were floating in the air. He decided to head there once he got his bearings, he would have to determine what world he was now on and see if he could find out whether the Queen, the Lord, or the Vaati were active here. He also needed to figure out what had happened to him. Likely this would take money and connections he did not have at the moment. No stranger to the mercenary life or starting anew on unknown worlds Voadam would have to begin all over again. He needed to know more and a magical settlement was a good place to begin. Likely there would be some opportunities for a wizard like himself who was not averse to facing dangers.

A few days later Voadam had enmeshed himself with local sages, avidly diving into all the lore of the land he could acquire. The dream plane was connected to this world, though possibly different from the one he knew from Segmenta. It looked like Chaos was here as well though known locally under the name of Madness. The planes moved in and out of conjunctions with this world of Eberron, though there were some permanent overlap sites such as the city which allowed for the floating citadels. The local cosmology posited the world as being composed of three dragons, the sky above, the land below, and the land itself. There were a number of deities in the local faiths, though all were new to the world-traveller.

He was delighted to find that low level magic was pervasive and minor crafters, locally known as magewrights, seemed as common as mundane smiths. Dragonmarks were new to him but Voadam quickly learned of their import for the world's commerce and politics along with the influence of the dragonmarked houses. There were airships similar to the spelljammers he had flown and crafted in the past, though these were powered by bound elementals and not helms.

Learning of an offer of employ by major Houses for "hale adventurers" to explore a giant filled continent Voadam began to learn giantish and sought out the position.

Tactically Voadam is very much into using field control spells to channel enemies into positions where his allies can concentrate fire on them. He also has a great store of lore on a wide variety of topics and likes to maintain access to a wide variety of utility magics to handle many situations.

Description:

Appearance: 

A big bear of a man, Voadam stands over six feet tall. His brown hair and beard are streaked with silver since his transformation and his steel blue eyes seems to have picked up flashes of silver as well. Voadam is often seen wearing dark black robes with a green sash, his hair held back by a silver circlet.

Voadam is a friendly man with an inquisitive nature. He often finds himself diving into adventures for what he believes is the greater good. He has been a mercenary, world traveller, ruler, merchant, and hunter of all manner of evil (undead, warlocks, demons). He rose to great heights of power and started from nothing multiple times on different worlds. He is used to working with strange and diverse allies.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 2, 2007)

*Sanne Bacher d'Lyrandar, Windwright Captain*

Not the most representative image, but...







```
[B]Character Name:[/B] [COLOR=yellow]Sanne Bacher d'Lyrandar[/COLOR]
[B]Character Race:[/B] Half-Elf 
[B]Character Classes:[/B] Swashbuckler 6/Artificer 1/Windwright Captain 2
[B]XP:[/B] 36,000-ish 
[B]Deity:[/B] Sela's Path (Arawai, Kol Korran, Lyran, Selavash)
[B]Alignment:[/B] Neutral Good
 
[B]Age:[/B] 46 
[B]Gender:[/B] F 
[B]Height:[/B] 4' 9" 
[B]Weight:[/B] 90 lbs. 
[B]Eyes:[/B] Green 
[B]Hair:[/B] Blonde 
[B]Skin:[/B] Fair
 
[B]Character Level:[/B] 9
 
[B]Known Languages:[/B] 
    Common, Elven, Auran, Ingan, Giant
------------------------------------------------------- 
 
[B]Strength:[/B]    12 +1 ( 4 pts)
[B]Dexterity:[/B]    18 +4 ( 6 pts  +1 @ L4, L8 + 2 Gloves)
[B]Constitution:[/B]    12 +1 ( 4 pts)
[B]Intelligence:[/B]    16 +3 ( 10 pts)
[B]Wisdom:[/B]        10 +0 ( 2 pts) 
[B]Charisma:[/B]    14 +3 ( 6 pts)
 
------------------------------------------------------- 
 
[B]Hit Dice:[/B] 6d10 + 3d6 (Swashbuckler 6/Artificer 1/Windwright Captain 2)
[B]Hit Points:[/B] 70 
[B]Action Points:[/B] 9 
------------------------------------------------------- 
 
[B]Save vs. Fortitude:[/B]    +7 [+5 (Swb 6) + 0 (Art 1) + 0 (WrC 2) 
                                                       + 1 (Con) + 1 (Vest)] 
[B]Save vs. Reflex:[/B]    +11 [+2 (Swb 6) + 0 (Art 1) + 3 (WrC 2) 
                                          + 4 (Dex) + 1 (Grace) + 1 (Vest)] 
[B]Save vs. Will:[/B]        +8 [+2 (Swb 6) + 2 (Art 1) + 3 (WrC 2) 
                                                       + 0 (Wis) + 1 (Vest)] 
 
[B]Special Save Notes:[/B] 
Immune to sleep spells (half-elf)
+2 bonus vs. enchantment spells and effects (half-elf)
+1 vs. all saves (vest; included)
------------------------------------------------------- 
 
[B]Initiative Modifier:[/B] +4 
[B]Base Attack Bonus:[/B] +7 [+6 (Swb 6) + O (Art 1) + 1 (WrC 2)] 
 
[B]Melee Attack Bonus:[/B] +11 [BASE (7) + DEX MOD (4)] 
[B]Ranged Attack Bonus:[/B] +11 [BASE (7) + DEX MOD (4)] 
 
Normal melee:
Fights with rapier -
+1 shock rapier +12 to hit, d6+5+d6 electricity dmg 
     (+1 str, +3 int, +1 enh, shock), 18/x2 crit
with bane property added via Weapon Augmentation (vs. selected creature type)
+14 to hit, 3d6+7+d6 electricity dmg (+1 str, +3 int, +1 enh, bane, shock)
 
Ripostes (can use after attacked in melee)
Storm's Riposte: Can spend 1 AP to riposte; +2d6 electrical or sonic damage)
Counterstrike Bracers: riposte 2/day with a standard attack
 
Normal ranged:
Lt. Xbow +11 to hit, d8 dmg, 19/x2 crit
 
------------------------------------------------------- 
 
[B]AC:[/B] 25 [ BASE (10) + Armor (6) + DEX (4) + Dodge (1)
 +2 shield + 1 deflection + 1 natural armor] 
[B]Flatfooted AC:[/B] 21
 
[B]Notes:[/B] 
Dodge, shield only apply to one opponent
----------------------------- 
 
[B]Armor Worn:[/B]  
mithral shirt +2, buckler +1, ring of protection +1, 
  amulet of natural armor +1
[B]Armor Check Penalty: [/B]None 
[B]Maximum DEX bonus: [/B]+6
[B]Armor Type:[/B] Light 
 
[B]Notes:[/B] 
 
-------------------------------------------------------
[B]Weapons:[/B] 
Lt Xbow
Rapier, +1 shock
Dagger
 
------------------------------------------------------- 
 
[B]Feats[/B] 
L1 - (ECS) Least Dragonmark [Mark of Storm, fog cloud]
L3 - (Dragonmarked) Storm's Riposte
L6 - (ECS) Lesser Dragonmark [Mark of Storm, wind's favor]
L9 - (PHB2) Acrobatic Strike 
Swashbuckler 1 - Weapon Finesse
Artificer 1 - Scribe Scroll
 
Future possiblities
Heroic Spirit (ECS)
Leadership
Greater Dragonmark (Mark of Storm)
Einhander (PHB2)
------------------------------------------------------- 
 
[B]Skills:[/B] 
63 skill points from Swashbuckler 6  - (4 base + 3 Int) * (4 L1 + 5 L2-6)
7 skill points from Artificer 1  - (4 base + 3 Int) * (1 L7)
18 skill points from Windwright Captain 2 - (6 base + 3 Int) * (2 L8-9) 
 
                        ranks   ability misc    total
Balance                 9       3       2       14
Bluff                   9       2       0       11
Climb                   4       1       0       5
Diplomacy               10      2       2       14
Knowledge (geography)   1       3       0       4
Profession (sailor)     10      0       0       10
Sense Motive            10      0       0       10
Swim                    4       1       0       5
Tumble                  12      3       0       15
Use Magic Device        12      2       0       14
Escape Artist           7       3       0       10
Listen                  0       0       1       1
Search                  0       3       1       4
Spot                    0       0       1       1
------------------------------------------------------- 
 
[B]Special Abilities[/B] 
[Half-Elf]
Immune to sleep 
+2 vs. enchantments
+1 to Listen, Search, Spot
+2 to Diplomacy, Gather Info
 
[Swashbuckler]
Grace +1 (+1 to ref saves in no/light armor)
Insightful Strike (Int bonus to damage with finessable weapons)
Dodge bonus +1 (dodge bonus vs. 1 opponent in no/light armor)
 
[Artificer]
Artificer Knowledge (artificer level + int modifier vs. DC 15 to 
  detect aura on an object; takes 1 minute)
Artisan bonus (+2 to Use Magic Device checks on items of a 
  kind she can make)
Disable trap (can search for DC 20+ traps, can use disable 
  device to disable magical traps)
Item creation (see text; use Use Magic Device skill to create items)
 
[Windwright Captain]
Dragonmark Control (Windwright Captain levels count as
  Dragonmark Heir levels for purposes of Dragonmark abilites)
Master pilot (add Windwright Captain to profession [sailor]
  checks to control vehicles powered by bound elementals)
Shipboard Fighter (can always take 10 on Balance and Climb;
  do not lose dex bonus to AC when balancing or climbing)
Acquire ship (has an airship and crew in return for donating 20%
  of her gross income from the use of the ship to Lyrandar)
Uncanny dodge (as barbarian)
------------------------------------------------------- 
 
[B]Equipment & Gear:[/B]
item    cost    weight    special note
counterstrike bracers (MIC p.90)    2500    n/a    
rapier, +1 shock    8320    2    
mithral chain shirt +2    5100    10    
buckler +1    1165    5    
ring of protection +1    2000    n/a    
amulet of natural armor +1    2000    n/a    
gloves of dexterity +2    4000    n/a    
vest of resistance +1    1000    1    
rations, trail, 2 days    1    2    
Dagger    2    1    
Light Crossbow    35    4    
Bolts (10)    1    1    
Signet ring    5    n/a    
Spell component pouch    5    2    
explorer's outfit    10    n/a    8 lb; worn, and doesn't count
Bedroll    0.1    5    
flint & steel    1    n/a    
Ink    8    n/a    
Inkpen    0.1    n/a    
parchment (5 sheets)    1    n/a    
everburning torch    110    1    
Waterskin    1    4    
courtier's outfit    30    n/a    6 lb; not normally carried
jewelry    50    n/a    
letter of marque    500        
id papers    2        
backpack    2    2    
total     26849.2    40    
remaining    150.8        
 
 
[B]ARMOR WEIGHT:[/B] 15 
[B]WEAPON WEIGHT:[/B] 8 
[B]OTHER EQUIPMENT WEIGHT:[/B] 17 
[B]TOTAL WEIGHT (carried):[/B] 40 
 
(non-carried equipment weight): 6 lb
 
[B]Carrying Capacity[/B] 12 STR 
    [B]Light:[/B] 43 [B]Medium:[/B] 86 [B]Heavy:[/B] 130 
 
------------------------------------------------------- 
 
[B]Money:[/B] XXX 
 
------------------------------------------------------- 
 
[B]Base Speed (Actual Movement):[/B] 30 ft
```
 
*Appearance*

Short and athletic, Sanne keeps her hair cut short, and is usually seen in the uniform of a Lyrandar Captain, with rapier on one hip. Her most distinctive feature, though, is the Lesser Mark of Storm on her left shoulder, wrapping into her neck and back.

*Personality*

Ambitious and enthusiastic, Sanne's temperment is well-suitied to a Windwright Captain. She's not quite as willing to risk all for glory and gold as she projects, but she does enjoy a challenge.

*Background:* 

Sanne Bacher d'Lyranadar was born at House Lyranader's home base of Stormhome, off the coast of Aundair to two traders who worked out of the House's Wind Galleons. Sanne dreamed of working in the sky, of captaining one of the rare airships, and when she manifested the Mark of Storm, she was sure that she could make her dream come true. 

And she has. From an apprentice voyage on a wind galleon nearly thirty years ago to her first appointment as an airship officer to first mate, and then the captaincy of the regular House fleet vessel _Lyrandar's Pride_. And then to the next to last step to a ship of her own -- Windwright Captain of _Stormrider_.

When House Medani had begun to look for an airship to take their expedition to Xen'drik, they quickly realized that for all their brashness, no regular Lyrandar captain would take the job. Sure, the payoff could be great, but it sounded like a very high-risk operation. Which was exactly what the House maintained its Windwright Captains for. She'd set _Stormrider_ on its way to Sharn within hours of learning of the job.

*Combat and tactics:*
A lifetime on ships and airships has given Sanne a lot of experience with acrobatic manuevering; she usually covers a lot of ground in a fight, taking any openings for ripostes that she sees. If she expects a fight, she'll use her minor artificer skills to enhance her rapier and/or her armor beforehand.

* * * * *

Mechanics from Eberron rulebooks...

From the _Explorer's Handbook_, the Windwright Captain prestige class (link is to the PrC in the Explorer's Handbook excerpt on WotC's web site)

From _Dragonmarked_, the Storm's Riposte feat.


> *Prerequisite:* Any Mark of Storm
> 
> *Benefit:* You can spend 1 action point as an immediate action to make a melee attack against an opponent that has just made a melee attack against you. If your riposte succeeds, you deal an extra 1d6 points of electricty damage or sonic damage (your choice) in addition to normal damage for the attack.
> 
> If you have a lesser Mark of Storm, the energy damage from your riposte increases to 2d6. If you have a greater Mark of Storm or a Siberys Mark of Storm, the energy damage increases to 3d6.




From Player's Handbook 2, the _Acrobatic Strike_ feat


> *Prerequisite:* Tumble 12 ranks
> 
> *Benefit:* If you succeed in using Tumble to avoid an opponent's attack of opportunity, you gain a +4 bonus on the next attack that you make against that foe as long as the attack occurs before the end of your current turn.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 2, 2007)

*Morika Kevsecks
Shifter Druid 8 (shifter druid substitution at levels 1 and 5)*
_Medium Humanoid (Shapeshifter)_
*Alignment:* Chaotic Neutral
*Druidic Sect:* Greensingers
*Region:* Eldeen Reaches
*Height:* 4' 11''
*Weight:* 115lbs
*Hair:* Dark Brown
*Eyes:* Brown
*Age:* 42
*XP:* 28,000
*Action Points:*  9

*Str:* 20 (+5) [10 points, +2 levels, +2 beast spirit] (while shifting is 22 (+6))
*Dex:* 14 (+2) [4 points, +2 racial]
*Con:* 14 (+2) [4 points, +2 amulet]
*Int:* 10 (+0) [4 points, -2 racial]
*Wis:* 16 (+3) [10 points] 
*Cha:* 6 (-2) [0 points, -2 racial]

*Racial Abilities:*  +2 Dex, -2 Int, -2 Cha, shifting (6/day, for 8 rounds each, gorebrute and beasthide traits, gain +2 to Str while shifting, +2 to natural AC, can make charge attack for 2d8+8 damage with horns [additional +2 is +1 for every four character levels]), low light vision, +2 racial bonus on Balance, Climb, and Jump checks.  

*Class Abilities:*  Beast spirit (Alertness, extended shifting [+2 rounds], feral empathy [+4 to wild empathy and Handle Animal checks, can use Wis mod to determine shifting duration], will of the spirit [if fail normal saving throw against enchantment, can attempt again at same DC 1 round later], ability bonus [+2 to Str, Dex, or Con each day, can change with one minute’s concentration], transfer spirit [can move abilities granted by beast spirit to summoned animal]), nature sense, wild empathy (+10), woodland stride, trackless step, resist nature’s lure, wild shifting (extra 3/day shifting, does damage with horns as if one size larger).  Proficient with club, dagger, dart, quarterstaff, scimitar, sickle, shortspear, sling, and sling.  Proficient with light and medium armor, but only if non-metallic.  Divine spells.

*Hit Dice:* 8d8+16
*HP:* 66
*AC:* 21 (+2 Dex, +5 armor +4 shield) Touch – 13, Flat-footed – 19 (while shifted AC is 23, flat footed AC is 21)
*ACP:* -1
*Init:* +4 (+2 Dex, +2 Shifter Instincts)
*Speed:* 30ft 

*Saves:*
Fortitude +8 [6 base, +2 Con] 
Reflex +4 [+2 base, +2 Dex]
Will +9 [+6 base, +3 Wis] 

*BAB/Grapple:* +6/+11
*Melee Atk:* +13 (2d8+8/x2/B, gore charge)  
*Melee Atk:* +12 (1d6+6/18-20/x2/S, _+1 scimitar_) 
*Ranged Atk:* +8 (1d4+5/x2/50 ft./B, sling)

*Skills:*
Balance +3 [0 ranks, +2 Dex, +2 racial, -1 ACP]
Climb +8 [0 ranks, +5 Str, +2 racial, +2 climber’s kit, -1 ACP]
Concentration +9 [8 ranks, +1 Con]
Handle Animal +7 [5 ranks, -2 Cha, +4 feral empathy]
Jump +6 [0 ranks, +5 Str, +2 racial, -1 ACP]
Knowledge (nature) +10 [6 ranks, +0 Int, +2 nature sense, +2 synergy]
Listen +13 [7 ranks, +3 Wis, +2 Alertness, +1 Shifter Instincts]
Ride +4 [0 ranks, +2 Dex, +2 synergy]
Sense Motive +4 [0 ranks, +3 Wis, +1 Shifter Insticts]
Speak Language (Sylvan) [2cc ranks]
Spot +13 [7 ranks, +3 Wis, +2 Alertness, +1 Shifter Instincts]
Survival +12 [7 ranks, +3 Wis, +2 nature sense]
Swim +5 [2 ranks, +5 Swim, -2 ACP]

Spot and Listen are both at +15 while _wild instincts_ is prepared.

Skill explanations: [sblock]Alertness feat (gained from beast spirit class feature) grants +2 to Listen and Spot. Shifter Instincts grants +1 to Listen, Spot, and Sense Motive, as well as +2 to initiative. Nature Sense (druid class feature) grants +2 to Knowledge (nature) and Survival. Feral Empathy (gained from beast spirit class feature) grants a +4 bonus to wild empathy checks and Handle Animal checks. Five ranks of Handle Animal grant a +2 synergy bonus to Ride checks and wild empathy checks. Five ranks of Knowledge (nature) grants +2 synergy bonus to Survival checks in aboveground natural environment. Five ranks of Survival grants a +2 synergy bonus to Knowledge (nature checks). +2 racial bonus to Balance, Jump, and Climb checks.[/sblock]

*Feats:*
Gorebrute Elite (1st) - Any creature that takes damage from my horned charge must make an opposed Strength check or fall prone.
Shifter Instincts (3rd) - Gains +1 on Listen, Sense Motive, and Spot, and +2 on initiative checks.
Shifter Ferocity (6th) - While shifting, I can continue to fight when disabled or dying.
Extra Shifter Trait [Beasthide] (9th)

*Languages:*  Common, Druidic, Sylvan

*Spells Prepared*
DC +2
0th – _cure minor wounds x3, detect magic, detect poison_
1st – _cure light wounds x2, longstrider, shifter prowess (RoE), speak with animals_
2nd – _body of the sun (SC), bull’s strength, master air (SC), wild instincts (RoE)_
3rd – _call lightning, giant’s wrath (SC), greater magic fang, mass lesser vigor (SC)_
4th – _arc of lightning (SC), last breath (SC)_

*Equipment*
_+3 leather armor_ – 9,170gp (15 lbs)
_+2 heavy darkwood shield_ – 4,257gp (5 lbs)
_+1 scimitar_ – 2,315gp (4 lbs)
3 doses of rare oils and unguents for _last breath_ spell – 1,500gp
2 wands of _cure light wounds_ – 1,500gp
_Amulet of health_ – 4,000gp
_Pearl of Power 1st level_ – 1,000gp 
Sling and 30 bullets – 3sp (15 lbs)
2 potions of _cure light wounds_ – 100gp
Identification papers – 2gp
Traveling papers, Eldeen Reaches to Breland – 2sp
Club (3 lbs)
_Heward’s Handy Haversack_ – 2,000gp (2 lbs)
_Boots of Comfort_ – 1,000gp (continuous endure elements while worn)
Bedroll – 1sp (5 lbs)
Belt pouch – 1gp (1 lb)
Flint and Steel – 1gp
Fishhook – 1sp 
Silk rope 50’ – 10gp (5 lbs)
Climber’s kit – 80gp (5 lbs)
Waterskin – 1gp (4 lbs)
10 days’ worth of trail rations – 5gp (10 lbs)
Explorer’s outfit – 10gp (8 lbs)
Dagger – 2gp (1 lb)
Holly and mistletoe
Traveler’s outfit

*Money*
40gp, 3sp

Total weight of gear - 83lbs.  Weight actually carried:  49 lbs, light load
~~~~~

I am not a kind person. More than most of my people, I am feral, dangerous, rude, and eager to spill blood. Yet I am not an evil person. The blood that I spill is that of the cruel and decadent, those that I am rude to deserve it, and the danger I represent is not to those on the side of good. My animal ferocity is brought against those who defile the world, not those who revere it.

This does not make me good in the eyes of many, yet I speak only the bluntest of truths in this matter. The beast spirit within my breast has no need for false words and sweet lies. I am a fighter of the wood, a seeker of truth, and a destroyer of darkness. Because I do not wear shining armor, I am discounted as a barbarian. Because I make no speeches to rouse the hearts of the weak and helpless, I am seen as cruel and rude. Because I gore my enemies to death with my own horns, I am feared. Because I demand gold for my strength, they whisper curses behind my back. Yet the danger passes after I have, and things are better when I leave. 

My name is Morika. I am a gorebrute shifter, a druid whose animal spirit lies within rather than without, a hunter of evil and a speaker of uncomfortable truths. I will answer your call, for you seek those who act without though, who commits completely to a course of another's choosing. I am such a woman.

*Appearance:*  Morika is a small woman, heavily muscled, with a heavy forehead that gives her face a brutish cast. Her eyes are dark gray, and her long dark brown hair is worn in a multitude of braids. Tattoos cross her neck and back, as well as down her arms and legs in intricate, stylizes shapes of animals. Her expression is often dour, and when she smiles, her teeth are very sharp. She wears worn leather armor and sturdy clothing, and keeps a sickle at her belt and a shield on her arm. Her other weapons and various sundries are kept in her well-made backpack, so it seems she is traveling exceptionally light.

*Background:*  Morika was born at the border of the Eldeen Reaches, Breland, and what would become Droaam, and became thrown into the war at a young age. Her strength, even when young, was prodigious, and her senses were keen. Her shifting manifested early, in her growing the horns of the great mountain rams of the Byeshk Mountains. She was an only child in a small extended family of shifters, the Kevsecks, all of who fought fiercely to protect their tiny corner of the world from the armies of Breland and the monsters of Droaam. 

The humans that lived near them welcomed her family's strength, but not them. Healing and other aid was given fearfully and reluctantly, and despite the fact that the villages needed the protection of her clan, they considered them little more than half-tamed beasts. Despite their reluctant care, they did have a deeply-buried kernel of pride, which is what kept the Kevsecks at their deadly work. Two uncles and five cousins died under the swords of ogres or the arrows of human archers, and Morika, too young to avenge them, had to find a new way to channel the anger of their senseless deaths.

It was her mother who led her deep into the unspoiled wilds to attempt to bring her child's anger and pain under control. Shifters often had uncontrollable tempers and bouts of violence that brought them such trouble, yet made them such powerful protectors. "It is called 'The Beast Within,' the blood of our lycanthrope ancestors that bound the spirit of the animals within us. In you it burns so brightly, my daughter. If you learn to bond and merge with your beast spirit, you can channel your anger, your pain, and be stronger than anyone could imagine."

Morika spent the last five years of the Last War at a curious peace with herself. She was still given to violence and rage, but now she raged with reason, with purpose. The establishment of the Treaty of Thronehold forced her to find a new reason. The simplest was to wander, something she had been wanting to do for many years. Freed from the responsibility of protecting the villages from marauding armies, she struck out across the Eldeen Reaches and beyond. Gold bought her strength, rage, and purpose now, her protection against the evils of bandits and monsters. Going as the wind took her, Morika has been searching for a new purpose with each new place and contract.

While Morika's mother, S'veka, followed no formal druidic tradition, Morika has found a niche in one of the lesser-known sects, the Greensingers. During the lulls in the Last War, Morika made friends with an oread named Stonefell in the Byshek mountains. Her own nature of the stubborn goat fitted with Stonefell's, and Morika began to learn more about the wider nature of fey from her. Though not a scholar, Morika made an effort to learn Stonefell's native language of Sylvan, so she could converse with other fey.

She fell naturally into the Greensinger sect when they found the angry young shifter talking earnestly with dryads and sprites in their territory. Most people have been very surprised when they learn what path Morika follows. She has the voice of a crow, the face of an irritable goat, and the rhythm of a rock, which puts her in the extreme minority with the beautiful and talented elves, half-elves, and humans that comprise most of the sect. Instead of representing the endless revel of nature, as most of them do, she represents its fury. She has been known to take up quests of vengeance on behalf of fey otherwise bound to once area of the land.

Despite this, she has an almost childlike awe of natural beauty, and her rudeness disappears entirely from her when she is in the deep woods or conversing with friendly fey.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 2, 2007)

Aeranduil Warraven
Neutral Good Wood Elf Male
Ranger 2 / Fighter 4 / Order of Bow Initiate 3
XPs: 36,000 

[sblock=Experience]
Starting XPs: 28,000
Air Elementals: 686
Invisible Man: 150
Stormreach Bonus: 250
Athach: 343
Tiger: 686
Scorrow: 771
[/sblock]

STR	16	(+3)	(6 points, +2 race)
DEX	22	(+6)	(10 points, +2 race, +2 level increase, +2 gloves)
CON	12	(+1)	(6 points, -2 race)
INT	12	(+1)	(6 points, -2 race)
WIS	12	(+1)	(4 points)
CHA	08 	(-1)	(0 points)

Armor Class	23	(+5 armor, +6 dex, +1 shield, +1 deflection)
- Touch AC 17
- Flatfoored AC 17
Hit Points	71	(14+7+8+7+8+6+6+6+9 CON)
Speed		40'	(30 base + 10 boots)
Action Points: 9

Fort Save	+10	(+8 base, +1 con, +1 resistance)
Refl Save	+14	(+7 base, +6 dex, +1 resistance)
Will Save	+6	(+4 base, +1 wis, +1 resistance)

BAB:		+9
Melee:		+12
-Greatsword	+13/+8 (2d6+4)
Ranged:		+15
-Comp. Longbow	+19/+14	(1d8+8) OR +20/+15 (1d8+9) within 30'
-w/Rapid Shot	+17/+12/+17 OR +18/+13/+18 within 30'
-vrs Giants	+21/+16	(1d8+12+2d6 bane) OR +22/+17 (1d8+13+2d6 bane) withing 30'


FEATS
1st Level: Point Blank Shot
3rd Level: Precise Shot
Fighter 1: Weapon Focus (Composite Longbow)
Fighter 2: Woodland Archer
6th Level: Manyshot
Fighter 4: Weapon Specialization (Composite Longbow)
9th Level: Ranged Weapon Mastery (Piercing)

RACIAL TRAITS
- +2 Strength, +2 Dexterity, -2 Constitution, -2 Intelligence
- Medium Size
- Base land speed 30'
- Immunity to sleep spells and effects
- +2 racial saving throw bonus vrs. enchantment spells/effects
- Low light vision
- Weapon Proficiency: Elves are automatically proficient with the longsword, rapier, longbow, composite 
longbow, shortbow, and composite shortbow.
- +2 racial bonus on Listen, Search and Spot checks
- An elf who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to 
notice it as if she were actively looking for it.

CLASS FEATURES
- Favored Enemy (Giants)
- Track
- Wild Empathy
- Combat Style (Rapid Shot)
- Fighter Bonus Feats
- Ranged Precision +2d8
- Close Combat Shot

SKILLS
 (35 ranger, 12 fighter, 9 OoBI)
- Climb			+8	(5 ranks 2 fighter/2 OoBI, +3 str)	
- Craft (bowmaking)	+8/+10	(5 ranks ranger, +1 int, +2 circumstance)
- Hide			+11	(5 ranks ranger, +6 dex)
- Jump			+12	(4 ranks fighter, +3 str, +5 competence)
- Knowledge (religion)	+3	(2 cc ranks fighter, +1 int)
- Listen		+8	(5 ranks ranger, +1 wis, +2 race)
- Move Silently		+11	(5 ranks ranger, +6 dex)
- Search		+8	(5 ranks ranger, +1 int, +2 race)
- Spot			+14	(11 ranks 5 ranger/6 OoBI, +1 wis, +2 race)
- Survival		+6/+8	(5 ranks ranger, +1 wis, +2 circumstance)	
- Swim			+6	(3 ranks 1 ranger/2 fighter, +3 str)

LANGUAGES
- Elven
- Common
- Giant

EQUIPMENT
- Mithril Shirt +1 (2100gp, 10lb)
- Buckler, masterwork (165gp, 5lb)
- Gloves of Dexterity +2 (4000gp, 1lb)
- Ring of Protection +1 (2000gp, -)
- Boots of Striding & Springing (5500gp, 1lb)
- Cloak of Resistance +1 (1000gp, 1lb)
- _Taurionamarth_: Mighty (+3) Composite Longbow +1, giant's bane (8700gp, 3lb)
- Quiver of Endless Arrows (900gp, 3lb)
[sblock=Quiver of Endless Arrows]


			
				http://www.andycollins.net/Features/stuff_that_holds_stuff.htm said:
			
		

> Quiver of Endless Arrows: This quiver is a boon to the expert archer, for it magically creates an endless supply of masterwork arrows (of an appropriate size for the wearer). Each arrow exists for only a single round after it is drawn. The arrows don't exist until they are drawn, so they can't receive magical enhancements while still "in the quiver," even by such means as greater magic weapon (though such effects can be added after the arrow is drawn).
> _Caster Level: 7th; Prerequisites: Craft Wondrous Item, minor creation; Market Price: 900 gp; Weight: 3 lb._



[/sblock]
- Quiver, 20 adamantine arrows (61gp, 3lb)
- Greatsword, masterwork (350gp, 8lb)
- Dagger (2gp, 1lb)
- Handy Haversack (2000gp, 5lb)
--- Bedroll (1sp, 5lb)
--- Winter Blanket (5sp, 3lb)
--- Crowbar (2gp, 5lb)
--- Bowyer's Tools (masterwork tools: +2 craft bowmaking, 50gp, 1lb)
--- Survival Kit (masterwork tools: +2 survival, 50gp, 1lb)
--- Rope, silk 50' (10gp, 5lb)
--- 2 sacks (2sp, 1lb)
--- Waterskin (1gp, 4lb)
--- 12 sunrods (24gp, 12lb)
--- Cold Weather Outfit (8gp, 7lb)
--- Quiver, 20 adamantine arrows (61gp, 3lb)
- Beltpouch (1gp, 0.5lb)
--- Flint & Steel (1gp, -)
--- Signal Whistle (8sp, -)
- Explorer's Outfit (10gp, worn)

Carrying Capacity: 76lb/153lb/230lb
Encumbrance: Light (41.5 lb)
Cash: 22sp, 20cp



Aeranduil is tall, standing near six feet in height, his athletic frame extremely well muscled, especially for an elf. His lustrous copper-colored hair is long, and usually worn braided with feathers and beads of polished agate. Aeranduil has emerald green eyes, and dresses in the colors of the woodlands: shades of greens and browns. He wears clothing designed for both comfort and function: soft leathers and warm wools. He wears a few pieces of jewelry, but nothing fancy: most of it is crafted of beads of polished stones and carved wood.





An expert archer, Aeranduil is known for his prowess at hunting giants. His bow Taurionamarth (lit. Giant Doom) is his weapon of choice in this pursuit, and he uses it with incredible skill. Although quite capable of using a bow even in the midst of melee, he is also known for wielding a greatsword during those few times his bow is not enough.

The elf hails from the heavily forested Eldeen Reaches. The vast Towering Wood is the only home Aeranduil has ever known...his tribe lived peacefully within the ancient forest, hunting of the plentiful game, aiding the druids and rangers of the woods against the many dangers of the wilderness, and trading with the farmers along the wood's edge. Aeranduil grew up learning the ways of the woodlands, of the earth, and of the animals. He befriended nomadic centaurs and feral shifters, and life was good.

Although young, Aeranduil's skill was enough that he was able to join the patrols of those rangers that guard the woods. A short time after this, his patrol was ambushed by Byeshk trolls and was decimated. Aeranduil was the lone survivor, and even he did not escape without wounds. Aeranduil's hate of giants began that day. After his wounds healed, the elf proceeded to learn all he could about giants and how to hunt them.

Eventually, the elf's efforts led him away from his home in the Towering Wood. He travelled Khorvaire, gaining in experience and knowledge as he did. He visisted Aundair, and the lands of Thrane. The prevalence of the Church of the Silver Flame was not to his liking, though, and he left Thrane after only a short time. He visited the edges of the Mournlands simply to see the remains of Cyre with his own eyes. Aeranduil spent some time among the gnomes of Zilargo, and eventually found himself in the City of Sharn in Breland. It is here that Aeranduil hears the stories of the giant attacks on Xendrik, and knowing that he had a duty to put an end to his hated foes, the elf does not hesitate to answer the call for hale adventurers.


[sblock=Woodland Archer]
*Woodland Archer* [Tactical, Fighter] (RotW p154)
*Prerequisites:* Point Blank Shot, Base Attack Bonus +6

You may use the following 3 tactical maneuvers:
*Adjust for Range* – If you miss a foe with a projectile weapon, you gain a +4 bonus on all other attacks in the same round to hit the same foe.
*Pierce the Foliage* – If you hit a foe with a Miss Chance due to Concealment with a ranged attack, you can ignore the Miss Chance against the same foe in the following round.
*Moving Sniper* – If you succeed in a Sniping Attack (i.e., hit your foe and make a Hide check to remain hidden), the following round you can make a single attack, take a Move Action (normally not allowed), and then make a Hide check to remain hidden. As long as you remain unseen, you can continue making Sniping Attacks.
[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 2, 2007)

```
[B]Name:       [COLOR=DimGray]Yoggrith M'groth[/COLOR][/B]
[B]Class:[/B]      Favored Soul
[B]Race:[/B]       Halfork
[B]Size:[/B]       Medium
[B]Gender:[/B]     Male
[B]Alignment:[/B]  Neutral Evil
[B]Deity:[/B]      The Shadow     

[B]Str:[/B] 16 +3  (6p.)     [B]Level:[/B]    8     [B]XP:[/B] 
[B]Dex:[/B] 10 +0  (2p.)     [B]BAB:[/B]     +6/+1  [B]HP:[/B] 74 (8d8+24)
[B]Con:[/B] 16 +3 (10p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +9     [B]AP:[/B] 9
[B]Int:[/B] 10 +0  (4p.)     [B]Speed:[/B]   30'
[B]Wis:[/B] 12 +1  (4p.)     [B]Init:[/B]    +0
[B]Cha:[/B] 14 +2  (6p.)

                      [B]Base  Armor  Shield  Dex  Nat   Defl[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B] 26              10    +10     +4     +0   +1    +1
[B]Touch:[/B] 11
[B]Flat:[/B]  26

                      [B]Base  Mod  Misc[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]  +9              +6    +3   --
[B]Ref:[/B]   +6              +6    +0   --
[B]Will:[/B]  +7              +6    +1   --

[B]Weapon:               Attack     Damage  Critical[/B]
Melee Touch Attack    +10/+5   per spell    x2
Quarterstaff          +10/+5     1d6+3      x2
-w/Spikes             +12/+7     1d6+11    19-20
Dart                   +6/+1     1d4+3      x2

[B]Languages:[/B] Orc, Common

[B]Abilities:[/B]
Darkvision 30' (Halfork)
Orc Blood (Halfork)
Weapon Focus - Quarterstaff (Favored Soul 3)
Fire Resistance 10 (Favored Soul 5)

[B]Feats:[/B]
Combat Casting (1)
Heavy Armor Proficiency (3)
Weapon Focus - Melee Touch (6)

[B]Spells Per Day:[/B]   6/7/6/5/3
[B]Spells Remaining:[/B] [COLOR=DimGray]6/6/5/4/3[/COLOR]

[B]Spells Known:[/B]   8/6/5/4/3

[B]0th (DC 11):[/B] Create Water, Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Guidance,
             Inflict Minor Wounds, Light, Mending, Read Magic

[B]1st (DC 12):[/B] Bane, Cure Light Wounds, Divine Favor, Inflict Light Wounds,
             Resurgence (CDiv), Shield Of Faith

[B]2nd (DC 13):[/B] Bear's Endurance, Cure Moderate Wounds, Darkness,
             Inflict Moderate Wounds, Silence

[B]3rd (DC 14):[/B] Cure Serious Wounds, Inflict Serious Wounds, Remove Disease,
             Spikes (CDiv)

[B]4th (DC 15):[/B] Cure Critical Wounds, Inflict Critical Wounds, Restoration

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 22      [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 11/5

[B]Skills:               Ranks  Mod  Misc[/B]
Concentration +19      11     +4    +4
Heal +12               11     +1
Listen +1               0     +1
Spot +1                 0     +1

[B]Equipment:                   Cost  Weight[/B]
Backpack                      2gp   2lb
Bedroll                       1sp   5lb
Belt Pouches (2)              2gp    --
Flint & Steel                 1gp    --
Lantern, Hooded               7gp   2lb
Oil (3)                       3sp   3lb
Rations (4 days)              2gp   4lb
Waterskin                     1gp   5lb
Whetstone                     2cp   1lb

Quartstaff                   30gp   4lb
Dart (20)                    10gp  10lb
Full Plate +2              5650gp  50lb
Lg. Steel Shield +2        4170gp  15lb
Amulet Natural Armor +1    2000gp    --
Ring Of Protection +1      2000gp   1lb

Wand: Cure Serious        11250gp    --
Wand: Cure Light            750gp    --
Scroll: Remove Blindness    375gp    --
Scroll: Remove Curse        375gp    --
Scroll: Neutralize Poison   375gp    --

                          27000gp

[B]Resurgence (CDiv.):[/B] By touching target, they can make a second attempt to
save against an ongoing spell, spell-like ability, or supernatural ability.

[B]Spikes (CDiv.):[/B] For 1 hour/level, wooden weapon gains +2 Enhancement bonus
on its attacks, and deals additional +1 damage per caster level (max +10).

[SIZE=2]STR 14 + 2 (halfork)
DEX 10
CON 16
INT 12 - 2 (halfork)
WIS 12
CHA 12 - 2 (halfork) + 2 (lvl 4/8 raises)[/SIZE]
```



House Tharashk has made many inroads into Droaam, looking for mercenaries to fill out their ranks in their attempt to take away some of the moneys that get filtered through House Deneith.  Over the past several decades they have acquired a large number of gnolls, orks, halforks, ogres, minotaurs and the like to fill out their staffs, because the monsters work exceedingly well as bodyguards and hunters throughout southwestern Khorvaire.  The guild leaders have dealt with the many power groups within the monster country, including of course with the Daughters of Sora Kell, the Gnoll Brotherhood, and a most unlikely warlord... Lord Gorodan Ashlord.

Lord Gorodan is a fire giant that was exiled from Xen'drik twenty-four years ago (see ECS pg. 166).  When he arrived on the shores of Khorvaire and made his way into Droaam, he very easily and quickly established a fiefdom within the land... seizing control of a clan of ogres and their goblin slaves.  Over time he built up his small fiefdom into something of an independant power, bringing in several other races of monster to increase his population and his defenses.  Despite all of his success, however, the fire giant was always filled with melancholy over his banishment from his homeland.  To this day Lord Gorodan continues to want to find ways to get back to the much warmer climate of Xen'drik, but unfrotunately the fire giant clan from which he was banished still remains in power.  Until that clan is removed, he is stuck in Droaam.

It was quite precipitous therefore when a House Tharashk representative by the name of Darvir d'Tharashk came to Lord Gorodan looking for additional mercenaries and warriors.  The halfork House member told the giant of an excursion heading to Xen'drik to deal with a giant problem involving giants... a problem which just so happens to involve the self-same clan that Lord Gorodan was banished from.  Needless to say, Lord Gorodan was quite excited to hear about this plan to possibly see to that clan's destruction, and thus he immediately offered Darvir and House Tharashk one of his most prized countrymen... an young halfork that was blessed by The Shadow.

When Yoggrith M'groth was born, his parents immediately knew something was odd about the babe.  For the sun never shone on him.  His body always appeared to be in shadow.  Even when placed outside directly under the noonday sun, the infant always seemed dim and never, ever burned.  To his parents, it was a miracle.  A blessing from their god.  And almost immediately the child was brought before Lord Gorodan.  Several of the fire giant's priests tested the babe, seeking to discover this connection it had with the darkness.  The overwhelming opinion was that Yoggrith was infused with the spirit of The Shadow.  He was a conduit for The Shadow's hand.  And for the next twenty years, this young halfork was raised within Lord Gorodan's church, learning to use the dark blessings he was given.

Yoggrith is a favored soul of The Shadow... and he works hard in His name, as well as the name of his Lord.  His hands hold The Shadow's power... either taking life or giving life to those who deserve it.  He can inflict or cure any wound to anyone he touches, and many have come to fear his power.  However, the one thing that Yoggrith has shown as he has matured is that he does not use his power for no reason.  He is dedicated to the will of his Lord.  And thus, those that might fear him... need not... if they also are accomplishing the will of his fire giant Lord.  And right now, if the fire giant wishes the halfork to travel with House Tharashk and a bunch of other people to the land of Xen'drik to deal with a fire giant problem... then Yoggrith will do so willingly.  And despite the darkness that covers him, the others that travel with him need not fear.  For they all are doing the will of his Lord.


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 2, 2007)

*Jaxel Wyldwalker*


```
[B]Name:[/B] Jaxel Wyldwalker
[B]Class:[/B] Ranger 3/Fighter 2/Gnome Giant-Slayer 3 (R/F/R/F/R/GS/GS/GS)
[B]Race:[/B] Gnome
[B]Size:[/B] Small
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] NG

[B]Deity:[/B] Sovereign Host

[B]Str:[/B] 18 +4 (10p.)	[B]Level:[/B] 8	[B]XP[/B]: 27,000
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)	[B]BAB:[/B] +8		[B]HP:[/B] 75 (3d8+5d10+16)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2 (4p.)	[B]Grapple:[/B] +7     [B]Action Points:[/B] 8
[B]Int:[/B] 12 +1 (4p.)	[B]Speed:[/B] 20'	[B]Stat Increases:[/b] +2 Str level +2 Str Belt
[B]Wis:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)	[B]Init:[/B] +2	[B]Spell Save:[/B]  
[B]Cha:[/B] 10 +0 (2p.)	[B]ACP:[/B] -0		[B]Spell Fail:[/B] na%

[B]	Base	Armor	Shld	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc	Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]	10	+5	+2	+2	+1	+2	+1	23
[B]Touch:[/B]	14	[B]Flatfooted:[/B] 21
[B]Notes:[/B] +8 Dodge vs Giants. +2 Dodge vs Large or Bigger

[B]Spell Res:[/B] None
[B]Dmg Red:[/B] None

[B]	Total	Base	Mod	Misc[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]	+11	+9	+2	--
[B]Ref:[/B]	+6	+4	+2	--
[B]Will:[/B]	+4	+2	+2	--
[B]Notes:[/B] +2 racial bonus on saving throws against illusions. 

[B]Weapon           		Attack	Damage	Critical   Range[/B]
Giantbane Tortoise Blade	+14	1d4+5	19-20x2	   ------
MW Tortoise Blade		+14	1d4+4	19-20x2    ------
Longbow              		+13	1d6	x3	   100 ft
[B]Notes:[/B] +5 weapon damage vs Giants, +1d6 weapon damage vs Evil Giants.

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Giant, Burrowing Creatures

[B]Abilities:[/B] 
Low-Light Vision: A gnome can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, 
torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination. He retains the ability to 
distinguish color and detail under these conditions. 
Weapon Familiarity: Gnomes may treat gnome hooked hammers as martial weapons 
rather than exotic weapons. 
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against illusions. 
Add +1 to the Difficulty Class for all saving throws against illusion spells cast by 
gnomes. This adjustment stacks with those from similar effects. 
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against kobolds and goblinoids. 
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a 
creature loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it’s caught 
flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too. 
Spell-Like Abilities: 1/day—speak with animals (burrowing mammal only, duration 1 
minute). A gnome with a Charisma score of at least 10 also has the following 
spell-like abilities: 1/day—dancing lights, ghost sound, prestidigitation. Caster level 
1st; save DC 10 + gnome’s Cha modifier + spell level. 

Gnome Ranger Substitution/Gnome Favored Enemy: Giant +3
Track
Wild Empathy
Combat Style: Two Weapon
Favored Enemy: Giant +2
Crafty Fighter: +4 Dodge vs Giants, +2 Dodge vs. Large or bigger.
Slippery: +3 Grapple Checks vs Large or Bigger. Can Move through squares of Large 
or Bigger creatures.

[B]Feats: [/B] 
[I]Dodge[/I]
Type: General
Source: Player's Handbook v.3.5 

You are adept at dodging blows.

Prerequisite: Dex 13+
Benefit: During your action, you designate an opponent and receive a +1 dodge 
bonus to Armor Class against attacks from that opponent. You can select a new 
opponent on any action, Note: A condition that makes you lose your Dexterity 
bonus to Armor Class (if any) also makes you lose dodge bonuses. Also, dodge 
bonuses (such as this one and a dwarf's racial bonus to dodge giants) stack with 
each other, unlike most other types of bonuses.

[I]Endurance[/I]
Type: General
Source: Player's Handbook v.3.5 

You are capable of amazing feats of stamina.

Benefit: Whenever you make a check for performing a physical action that extends 
over a period of time (running, swimming, holding your breath, and so on), you get 
a +4 bonus to the check.


[I]Giantbane[/I]
Type: Tactical
Source: Complete Warrior 

You are trained in fighting foes larger than you are.

Prerequisite: Medium or smaller size, Tumble 5 ranks, base attack bonus +6.
Benefit: The Giantbane feat enables the use of three tactical maneuvers.
[COLOR=White]Duck Underneath:[/COLOR] To use this maneuver, you must have 
taken a total defense action, then have been attacked by a foe at least two size 
categories larger than you. You gain a +4 dodge bonus to your Armor Class, which 
stacks with the bonus for total defense. If that foe misses you, on your next turn, 
as a free action, you may make a DC 15 Tumble check. If the check succeeds, 
you move immediately to any unoccupied square on the opposite side of the foe 
(having successfully ducked underneath your foe). If there is no unoccupied 
square on the opposite side of the foe or you fail the Tumble check, you remain in 
the square you are in and have failed to duck underneath your foe.
[COLOR=White]Death from Below:[/COLOR] To use this maneuver, you must have 
successfully used the duck underneath maneuver. You may make an immediate 
single attack against the foe you ducked underneath. That foe is treated as 
flat-footed, and you gain a +4 bonus on your attack roll.
[COLOR=White]Climb Aboard: [/COLOR] To use this maneuver, you must move 
adjacent to a foe at least two size categories larger than you. In the following 
round, you may make a DC 10 Climb check as a free action to clamber onto the 
creature's back or limbs (you move into one of the squares the creature occupies). 
The creature you're standing on takes a -4 penalty on attack rolls against you, 
because it can strike at you only awkwardly. If the creature moves during its action, 
you move along with it. The creature can try to shake you off by making a grapple 
check opposed by your Climb check. If the creature succeeds, you wind up in a 
random adjacent square.
Special: A fighter may select Giantbane as one of his fighter bonus feats.

[I]Mobility[/I]
Type: General
Source: Player's Handbook v.3.5 

You are skilled at dodging past opponents and avoiding blows.

Prerequisite: Dex 13+, Dodge
Benefit: You get a +4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against attacks of opportunity 
caused when you move out of or within a threatened area. Note: A condition that 
makes you lose your Dexterity bonus to Armor Class (if any) also makes you lose dodge 
bonuses. Also, dodge bonuses (such as this one and a dwarf's racial bonus to dodge 
giants) stack with each other, unlike most types of bonuses.

[I]Nemesis[/I]
Type: Exalted
Source: Book of Exalted Deeds 

You are the holy bane of creatures of a particular type.

Prerequisite: Favored enemy class ability
Benefit: Choose one of your favored enemies. You can sense the presence of creatures 
of this type within 60 feet, as well as pinpoint their exact location (distance and 
direction) relative to you. Normal barriers and obstructions do not block this 
supernatural ability, allowing you to sense the presence and location of creatures 
behind doors or walls, for example. This feat does nor allow you to see an invisible or 
hidden creature (although you can still discern its location).

In addition to sensing the presence of your favored enemy you deal +1d6 points of 
damage on weapon attack rolls made against evil representatives of the favored 
enemy creature type.
Special: You can choose this feat multiple times. Its effects do not stack. Each time 
you select this feat, it applies to a different favored enemy.

[I]Spring Attack[/I]
Type: General
Source: Player's Handbook v.3.5 

You are trained in fast melee attacks and fancy footwork.

Prerequisite: Dex 13+, Dodge, Mobility, base attack bonus +4 or higher
Benefit: When using the attack action with a melee weapon, you can move both 
before and after the attack, provided that your total distance moved is not greater 
than your speed. Moving in this way does not provoke an attack of opportunity from 
the defender you attack. You can't use this feat if you are in heavy armor.

[I]Titan Fighting[/I]
Type: Racial
Source: Races of Stone 

You have been trained to fight larger creatures, and you are adept at dodging their 
attacks.

Prerequisite: Dodge, racial dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant 
type.
Benefit: When you designate a creature at least one size category larger than you as 
the target of your Dodge feat, you apply your racial dodge bonus to Armor Class against 
monsters of the giant type against attacks from that opponent (regardless of its 
creature type) instead of the +1 bonus granted by the Dodge feat.
Special: A fighter may select Titan Fighting as one of his fighter bonus feats.




[B]Skill Points:[/B] 57	[B]Max Ranks:[/B] 11/5.5
[B]Skills		Total	Ranks	Mod 	Misc[/B]
Appraise  	+1	0	+1	--
Balance   	+4	0	+2	+2
Bluff       	+0	0	+0	--
Climb      	+9	6	+3	--
Craft-Alchemy  	+3	0	+1	+2
Concentration  	+2	0	+2	--
Diplomacy	+0	0	+0	--
Disguise   	+0	0	+2	--
Escape Artist	+5	3	+2	--
Forgery   	+0	0	+1	--
Gather Info     +0	0	+0	--
Hide        	+15	9	+2	+4
Intimidate	+0	0	+0	--
Jump       	+1	0	+3	-2
Listen     	+10	6	+2	+2
Move Silently	+10	8	+2	--
Perform   	+0	0	+0	--
Search    	+1	0	+1	--
Sense Motive	+2	0	+2	--
Spot       	+2	0	+2	--
Survival      	+10	8	+2	--
Swim       	+3	0	+3	--
Tumble      	+11	9	+2	--
Use Rope 	+2	0	+2	--

[B]Notes:[/B] 
Versus Giants: 
+2 Bluff, +3 Hide, +5 Listen, +3 Move Silent, +2 Sense Motive, +5 Spot, +5 Survival

[B]Equipment:		        Cost	Weight[/B]
+1 Giantbane Tortoise Blade     8310   1.5
MW Tortoise Blade (+1 shield)   1460   1.5
+1 Mithral Chain Shirt          2100   6.25
Gauntlets of Giantfelling-m103  2000   --
Ring of Sustenance              2500   --
+1 Ring of Protection           2000   --
+1 Amulet of Natural Armor      2000   --
Belt of Priestly Might-m74      6000   1
Trollgut Rope-m190              500    7
Longbow                         75     1.5
20 arrows                       1      1.5
Backpack                        2      0.5
Bedroll                         0.1    1.25                       
Scrollcase                      1      0.5
Flint and Steel                 1      --
Grappling Hook                  1      4
10 sheets Paper                 4      --
Belt Pouch                      1      0.125
Sack                            0.1    0.125
Waterskin                       1      1

[B]Total Weight:[/B] 29.5lb	[B]Money:[/B] 4pp 2gp 8sp

[B]		Lgt	Med	Hvy	Lift	Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]	57/75	115/150	173/225	345/450	863/1125

[B]Age:[/B] 72
[B]Height:[/B] 3' 3"
[B]Weight:[/B] 43 lbs.
[B]Eyes:[/B] Brown
[B]Hair:[/B] Blond
[B]Skin:[/B] Tan
```

*Appearance:* 





*Background:* 
Jaxel Wyldwalker was born to a fairly ordinary pair of Gnomes in Zilargo. One day while minding his parents shoppe a diplomat from House Sivis stumbled in. The Dragonmarked Noble had been poisoned, but before he died he gave Jaxel a scrolltube and bade him to do his best to bring it to Stormreach. This involved Jaxel in a world of intrigue and adventure. When all was said and done he delivered the scrolltube...unopened. So began a long term business relationship with House Sivis wherein the young gnome delivered "sensitive" packages to dangerous locations across the lands. He gained a reputation for being fearless and specialized in travelling giant infested lands.
Naturally, when several expeditions disappeared and Giants are rumoured to be involved...Who you going to call?

[sblock=Notes]*Tortoise Blade, Gnome: * 
_cost: 10 gp,  small damage: 1d4,  medium damage: 1d6,  crit 19-20 x2, weight: 3 lb.,  type: P _ 
This contraption is designed to be used by a gnome in his or her off hand. It is particularly useful in cramped tunnels or warrens where swinging a weapon is difficult or impossible. It looks likea turtle shell strapped to the wielder's wrist, with a daggerlike blade jutting out where the weilders fingers should be. 
A tortoise blade grants a +1 shield bonus to Armor Class. As with any shield, when you attack with a tortoise blade, you do not get the shield bonus to your AC. 
A tortoise blade also provides a -1 armor check penalty and a 5% arcane spell failure chance. Like a spiked shield, a tortoise blade can be enchanted as a weapon, as a shield or both, but such enchantments mst be paid for and applied separately. 
*Gauntlets of Giantfelling* (+1d6/size difference 3/day),
*Trollgut Rope*. (50' rope that extends to 300'.)[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Ipshivi, the spider*

Ipshivi the spider
Halfling female
Alignment: CN (tending to CG)
Deity: the Traveler
Age: 26
Height: 2'10"
Weight: 29 lbs
Hair: black
Eyes: brown

Description: Even by halfling standards, Ipshivi is just under average height, with a slender build.  She usually keeps her hair trimmed rather short- very nearly a military buzz-cut, but she also usually wears a close-fitting hood, so it can be hard to tell.  Her eyes are a rather plain, muddy brown, but they seem to glitter with fierce spirit- and they glow faintly red when her supernatural sight is active.  While in the field, she prefers plain close-fitting travelers garb, of darkweave fabric- she keeps a close-fitting hood over her head, and hides her face behind an ink-dyed half mask of bone (unlikely to be mistaken for a true Talenta spirit-mask by anyone who has seen the real article).  When relaxing, she dresses in Talenta tribal leathers- or, more accurately, a set of garb which looks like tribal clothing to someone who has never seen the real thing; in truth they are city-produced and much more comfortable than the real thing.  She may also wear darkweave scholars robes while in town.  She rarely carries any visible weapons, save for a small rapier slung in a sheath across her back, and she almost never uses that...

Background: [sblock]Ipshivi (or Clarissa, as she was named by her parents) was born in Wroat, the capital of Breland.  Her parents were orderly and industrious folk, non-dragonmarked employees of house Ghallandra's vast hospitality network.  Even as a child, Clarrissa was clever and curious, and while her parents treasured their only child, they were often upset by her misadventures.  As such, they tried to use scary stories of their nomadic kin to keep her behavior in check- whenever she was mischievous or excessively curious, she might be told that "the hunters would get her" and they might feed naughty children to their dinosaurs, or make spirit masks of their faces.  This sort of tactics rarely works well, and in Clarissa's case it failed completely- she became quite fascinated with the "scary" dinosaur-riders that her parents described.  Unfortunately, living as she did in the rather high-class parts of the capital city, there weren't a lot of real Talenta tribesfolk to study- so she picked up whatever rumors and half-truths she could and very quickly developed a highly idealized (and way off base) view of her nomadic kin.  This led to even more misadventures around Wroat's "good" neighborhoods- only now Clarissa was dressed in "tribal leathers" and wearing the "spirit mask of a Talenta hunter".  Needless to say, when she was finally caught her parents were furious- she was grounded, and there were threats about sending her off to her incredibly strict aunt in Sharn.  She even managed to behave for, well, maybe a month- halfling adolescents can be as rebellious as human teenagers, after all.... 

One day, though, her entire life was turned upside down...  In the waning years of the Last War, Wroat saw all sorts of strange travelers.  One of them was a greasy looking human wizard named Kravlin- he simply showed up one day, almost as if from nowhere, and despite his disheveled appearance he soon became a regular sight in some of Wroat's finest inns.  Most people assumed he was the agent or spy from some group or another, living the high life after a few lucrative missions.  Clarissa was quickly fascinated- because one of the trophies that Kravlin wore ostentatiously at his belt was a Talenta spirit-mask (a real one, as far as she could tell).  Out of curiousity, she began to stalk Kravlin through Wroat's finer neighborhoods- cautiously, of course, though she was actually more afraid of her parents finding out than of being caught by her "prey".  As one might guess, matters were hardly as simple as Clarissa thought- she found that out quickly enough. though.   One night, as she trailed her target all-but silently through the dark streets, she turned a corner to find him waiting, as if he had known that she was there all along.  He even extended the mask, almost like a gift (or, more accurately, like the bait for a trap).  Clarissa hesitated for the briefest instant- which was far too long.  She found herself grabbed, and the spirit mask roughly forced over her face.  In an instant, the world faded in an agonizing rush- she never even noticed Kravlin collapsing on the cobbled street, already stone dead.  For the mask was a real spirit mask of sorts, but the power that dwelt within it was ancient and hideously evil.  In that moment, Clarissa disappeared from Wroat, never to be seen again.

For more than a year, Ipshivi traveled throughout Breland, fulfilling the whims and plots of the demonic entity that dwelt within the dark mask.  Her old life was like a faint dream , and she lived in the fabricated identity she had made for herself, that of a savage halfling scout.  The power that controlled her unlocked certain abilities within her mind- she found that she could tap the dark energies of magic for certain useful tricks.  Perhaps she might even have carried on this way for years, until the demon tired of her, as it had tired of Kravlin.  But in her wanderings, she encountered other halflings- some of them real Talenta tribesfolk, including a powerful shaman.  Grisk Spiritclaw was old by halfling standards, and both wise and powerful.  He quickly realized that some dark power controlled the odd young woman, and he set his own power against that dark spirit.

(More to come...)[/sblock]

Personality: Ipshivi's primary motivation is curiousity- she loves finding out new things, or getting into places she isn't supposed to be.  She is also tricky and sneaky by nature, and rather deliberately mysterious and "odd".  One example of this is her typical clothing choices- originally it was picked so as to look like Talenta tribal garb, but this was before she had seen the real thing, so there are details which look "fake" to the trained eye; this is a deliberate choice- to anyone who doesn't know better, she looks like a fierce tribal halfling, and to those who do know better she looks like a mostly-convincing amateur, which may cause them to underestimate her true knowledge and ability...  As an adventurer, Ipshivi is far more focused on scouting and spying than on combat- she hates getting into straight-up fights, preferring hit-and-run or sniper tactics in situations where combat cannot be entirely avoided.  Like many halflings, she prefers to travel light- she uses a number of magical items to enhance her abilities, and tends to prefer the highest quality gear available.


Crunch:[sblock]
Halfling female rogue 2/warlock 6 (Advancement RWWRWWWW)
Experience points: 28,743 (4/11/08)

STR 8 (-1; 2 pts -2 racial)
DEX 22 (+6; 10 pts, +2 racial, +2 advancement 4 and 8, +2 gloves)
CON 12 (+1; 4 pts)
INT 16 (+3; 10 pts)
WIS 12 (+1; 4 pts)
CHA 10 (+0; 2 pts)

Action points: 9
HP: 46
AC: 22 (touch 17/flatfooted 16; armor +5, DEX +6, size +1)
Initiative: +8 (6 DEX +2 feat)
Speed: 20 feet (unencumbered, size small)

BAB: +5 (1+4)(+1 size; -1 STR or +6 DEX)
Melee: +5; 1d4-1 (cold iron rapier- small)
Ranged: +12; 3d6 (eldritch blast, 60 foot range, ranged touch)

+5 FORT: +0+2 base, +1 CON, +1 race, +1 vest 
+13 REF: +3+2 base, +6 DEX, +1 race, +1 vest
+8 WILL: +0+5 base, +1 WIS, +1 race, +1 vest (add +2 vs. Fear effects)

Racial abilities (halfling): +2 DEX/-2 STR; size: small; favored class: rogue; base speed: 20 feet; +2 racial bonus on climb, jump, move silent, and listen skills; +1 racial bonus on all saving throws; +2 morale bonus on saves against fear; +1 racial bonus to hit with slings or thrown weapons;  

Class abilities (rogue, warlock): Trapfinding, Sneak attack (+1d6), Evasion, Detect Magic (at will, CL 6), Deceive item, Damage reduction (1/cold iron), Eldritch blast (3d6); proficient with light armor (no shields); can use invocations in light armor without spell failure; proficient with simple weapons (and hand crossbow, rapier, short sword, short bow); 

Feats:
Point blank shot (level 1)
Precise shot (level 3)
Quick reconnoiter (level 6, CompAventurer; +2 initiative, can make one Spot and Listen check each round as a free action)

Invocations:
See the unseen (L 1)
Spiderwalk (L2)
Entropic warding (L4)
Walk unseen (L6)

Languages: Common; halfling, goblin, draconic, giant
Skills (44 +11 rogue, 6 x5 warlock= 85 pts, 85 spent):
+15 Hide (+16 with Darkweave); 5 pts/5 ranks; +6 DEX, +4 size (+1 darkweave clothing)
+22 Move silent; 11 pts (7+4cc)/9 ranks; +6 DEX, +2 racial, +5 boots
+12 Listen; 11 pts (7 +4cc)/9 ranks; +1 WIS, +2 racial
+8 Search; 5 pts/5 ranks, +3 INT
+8 Spot; 8 pts (6 +2 cc)/7 ranks, +1 WIS
+13 Tumble; 5 pts/5 ranks; +6 DEX, +2 synergy
+10 UMD; 10 pts/10 ranks; +0 CHA
+3 Climb; 2 pts/2 ranks, -1 STR, +2 racial
+8 Jump; 5 pts/5 ranks, -1 STR, +2 racial, +2 synergy
+9 Balance; 1 pt/1 rank, +6 DEX, +2 synergy
+5 Bluff; 5 pts/5 ranks, +0 CHA
+3 Sense motive; 2 pts/2 ranks, +1 WIS
+10 Open locks; 2 pts/2 ranks, +6 DEX, +2 MW tools
+7 Disable device; 2 pts/2 ranks, +3 INT, +2 MW tools
+4 Appraisal; 1 pt/1 rank, +3 INT
+4 Concentration; 3 pts/3 ranks, +1 CON
+5 Spellcraft; 2 pts/2 ranks, +3 INT
+5 Knowledge (arcana); 2 pts/2 ranks, +3 INT
+4 Knowledge (local- Wroat); 1 pt/1 rank, +3 INT
+4 Knowledge (history- halfling); 2 pts cc/1 rank, +3 INT

Important items(items worn, others in Haversack):
-Gloves of dexterity +2 (4000 gp)(1/2 lb. or as clothing)
-Ring of sustenance (2500 gp)(- lb.)
-Ring of feather falling (2200 gp)(- lb.)
-Bracers of the entangling blast (MIC)(2000 gp)(1/2 lb.)
-Mithril shirt +1 (2250 gp)(5 lbs.)
-Boots of elvenkind (2500 gp)(1/2 lb. or as clothing)
-Rod of eldritch power (least- eldritch spear; CompMage)(4000 gp)(1 lb.)
-Hewards handy haversack (2000 gp)(5 lbs.)
-Vest of resistance +1 (1000 gp)(1/2 lb. or clothing)
-Eternal wand (Unseen servant, CL 1) (ECS)(820 gp)(1/4 lb.)
-Eternal wand (Endure elements, CL 1)(ECS)(820 gp)(1/4 lb.)
-Eternal wand (Prestidigitation, CL 1) (ECS)(460 gp)(1/4 lb.)
-Wand of Ventriloquism (CL 1)(750 gp)(1/4 lb.)
-Wand of Expeditious retreat (CL 1)(750 gp)(1/4 lb.)(charges used: 1)
-Cold iron rapier (small, 40 gp)(1 lb.)
-MW thieves tools ( 2 sets; 200 gp)(2 lbs. each, 1 carried, 1 in haversack)
-Darkweave explorers outfit (x2)(220 gp)(2 lbs. each)
-Travelers outfit (x2, "tribal leathers")(2 gp)(1.25 lbs. each)
-Darkweave scholars outfit (105 gp)(1.5 lbs.)

-cold iron dagger (small, x3; 12 gp)(1/2 lb. each, 1 carried, 2 in haversack)
-signal whistle (8 sp)(- lbs.)
-mirror (small steel, 10 gp)(1/2 lb.)
-sunrods (x5, 10 gp)(1 lb. each)
-alchemists fire flask (x4, 80 gp)( 1 lb. each)
-tindertwigs (x10, 10 gp)(- lbs.)
-hammock (small, 5 sp)(1 lb.)
-bedroll (small, 1 sp)(1.25 lbs.)
-sack (medium, x4, 4 sp)(1/2 lb. each)
-waterskin (small, 1 gp)(1 lb.)
-whetstone (2 cp)(1 lb.)
-chalk (8 sticks, various colors, 8 cp)(- lbs.)
-flint and steel (1 gp)(- lbs.)
-hammer (wrapped in cloth, 5 sp)(2 lbs.)
-pitons (x10, 1 gp)(1/2 lb. each)
-silk rope (50 foot coil, x2, 20 gp)(5 lbs. each)
-identification papers (standard, 2 gp)
-potion of cure light wounds (x4, 200 gp)

26966 gp, 2 sp spent; 8 sp, 33 gp left
Weight carried: 15 lbs
Weight in Haversack: 43 lbs
Light 0-19.5/Medium 19.6- 39.75/Heavy 40-60 lbs.
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 16, 2008)

```
[B]Name:[/B] Thanor Spikeshield
[B]Class:[/B] Knight 7/Dwarven Defender 1
[B]Race:[/B] Dwarf
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Lawful Good
[B]Deity:[/B] 

[B]Str:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)         [B]Level:[/B] 8        [B]XP:[/B] 28,000
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)         [B]BAB:[/B] +8/+3      [B]HP:[/B] 110 (8d12+40+3)
[B]Con:[/B] 20 +5 (8p.)         [B]Grapple:[/B] +10    [B]Dmg Red:[/B] NA
[B]Int:[/B] 10 +0 (2p.)         [B]Speed:[/B] 20'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] NA
[B]Wis:[/B] 10 +0 (2p.)         [B]Init:[/B] +2        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +X
[B]Cha:[/B] 14 +2 (8p.)         [B]ACP:[/B] -6         [B]Spell Fail:[/B]--

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +9    +4    +2    +0    +0    +0    25   (30 vs. ranged)
[B]Touch:[/B] 12              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 23         (+1 Dodge, +1 Shield Block)

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      4    +5         +9
[B]Ref:[/B]                       2    +2         +4
[B]Will:[/B]                      7    +0         +7

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
+1 Shock Dwarven Waraxe   +11    1d10+3+(1d6)  x3
MW Dagger                +11     1d4+2      19-20/x2
Spined Shield (3/day)    +11     1d10       19-20/x2         120’

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Dwarven

[B]Abilities:[/B] Knight’s Challenge (5/day), Fighting Challenge (+2), Shield Block (+1), 
Bulwark of Defense, Armor Mastery (medium), Test of Mettle (DC 15), 
Vigilant Defender, Shield Ally, Defensive Stance (1/day)

[B]Feats:[/B] Dodge (1st), Mounted Combat (Knight bonus), Shield Specialization, heavy(3rd), 
Endurance (Knight bonus), Toughness (6th)

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 14       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 10/45
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Climb                      5    +2          +7
Craft (Armorsmithing)      2    +0          +2
Handle Animal              2    +2          +4
Intimidate                 5    +2          +7
Ride                       2    +2          +4

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
+1 Shock Dwarven Waraxe 8330gp   8lb
MW Dagger               302gp   1lb
+1 Full Plate of 
    Nimbleness         5800gp  50lb
Spined Shield          5580gp  15lb
Crystal of Arrow 
  Reflection (lesser)  2500gp  
Greatreach Bracers     2000gp  --
Heward’s Handy
    Haversack          2000gp   5lb
Whetstone
20 Tindertwigs         20gp  
4 Sunrods               8gp    (4lb)
50’ silk rope          10gp    (1lb)
2 Thunderstones        60gp    (2lb)
2 flasks acid          40gp    (2lb)
2 vials antitoxin    100gp
Clay Tankard            2cp    (1lb)
MW Artisan’s tools     55gp    (5lb)
3 Potions CLW         150gp


[B]Total Weight:[/B]79lb      [B]Money:[/B] 42gp 9sp 8cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                58    116   175   350   775

[B]Age:[/B] 54
[B]Height:[/B] 4’3”"
[B]Weight:[/B] 166lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Gray
[B]Hair:[/B] Black
[B]Skin:[/B] Weathered
```

Thanor looked up at the fortified entrance to the Darkshine Delve, his home for the past ten years.  _So this is what it comes to,_ he thought.  _Ten years of putting everything we have into this effort.  Ten years of isolation from clan and country, and now we leave as if we have no claim to the very rock we have worshipped for those long years._  There was nothing but a bitter disgust with the necessity of the elders’ decision.

With nothing else to offer, Thanor turned to look at the line of wagons headed further down the mountain’s slope and remembered what was really important.  The delve was home, but these were his people, his charges.  These were the dwarves that it was his calling to protect, and he couldn’t help feeling that he had failed.  He couldn’t get rid of the belief that if he had been able to protect Galren and Belan that they would all be safe and comfortable beneath tons of rock.  

Instead, they were headed out into the wilds of Xen’Drik, returning to Stormreach and from there to Khorvaire.  Instead they were going to admit defeat at the hands of barbaric, disorganized giants.

His gaze was weighed down by more than his 54 years, and even his ever-present spined shield seemed dulled by the resignation he was feeling.  Finally, he spurred his mountain pony down the trail, determined to at least make sure that all of his charges made it back to Stormreach alive.  Once he got them to relative safety he could worry about his next step.

_Whatever it is, it will be the first step on my path back to this place,_ he thought, no room for negotiation in his heart.
[sblock=Advancement]
Starting=28,000
Athatch=+343
Tiger-thing=+686
Total=29,029
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (May 14, 2009)

*Morika Kevsecks*

Shifter Druid 8 (shifter druid substitution at levels 1, 4 and 5)/ Moonspeaker 1 (Races of Eberron Pg 143)
Medium Humanoid (Shapeshifter)
Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
Druidic Sect: Greensingers
Region: Eldeen Reaches
Height: 4' 11''
Weight: 115 lbs
Hair: Dark Brown
Eyes: Brown
Age: 42
XP: 31,915 / 36,000

[sblock=History]
Start at 28,000
1) Air Elemental Attack: 900 xp (Voadam) 686 xp (All but Ipshivi, Thanor)
2) Landing Site - Spotting and Chasing off Invisible Man: 187 xp (Voadam) 150 xp (Rest, except Thanor)
3) Stormreach RP - 250 xp (all)
4) Campsite attack by an Athach - 450 xp (Voadam) 343 xp (Rest)
5) Pseudonatural Tiger - 900 xp (Voadam) 686 xp (Rest)
6) Scorrow Attack - 950 xp (Voadam) 771 xp (Rest)
7) Pseudonatural Triceratops - 1200 xp (Voadam) 1029 (Rest)
8) Level up after first foray into giants keep
Hit points for 9th (1d8=2)
	[sblock=Moonspeaker PrC]
		BAB +0; Fort +2 Ref +0 Will +2
		Augment Summoning as bonus feat
		Spells  6/4/4/3/2/1
		Level	0/1/2/3/4/5
		4 skill points
		Concentration, Craft, Diplomacy, Heal, Nature, REligion, Listen, Profession, Spellcraft, Spot, Survival, Swimm	
[/sblock]
[/sblock]



Action Points: 9/9

Str: 20 (+5) [10 points, +2 levels, +2 beast spirit] (while shifting is 22 (+6))
Dex: 14 (+2) [4 points, +2 racial]
Con: 14 (+1) [4 points, +2 amulet]
Int: 10 (+0) [4 points, -2 racial]
Wis: 16 (+3) [10 points] 
Cha:  6 (-2) [0 points, -2 racial]

[sblock=Racial Abilities]
+2 Dex, -2 Int, -2 Cha,
shifting (9/day, for 10 rounds each,
gorebrute trait,
gain +2 to STR while shifting,
can make charge attack for 7d6+STR+1/4levels = 7d6+8
low light vision,
+2 racial bonus on Balance, Climb, and Jump checks. 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Class Abilities]
Beast spirit (Alertness, extended shifting [+2 rounds],
feral empathy [+4 to wild empathy and Handle Animal checks,
can use Wis mod to determine shifting duration],
will of the spirit [if fail normal saving throw against enchantment, can attempt again 1 round later],
ability bonus [+2 to Str, Dex, or Con each day, can change with one minute’s concentration],
transfer spirit [can move abilities granted by beast spirit to summoned animal]),
nature sense,
wild empathy,
woodland stride,
trackless step,
reckless nature (+2 insight to init, +2 Reflex, -2 Will save)
wild shifting (extra 3/day shifting, does damage with horns as if one size larger).

Proficient with club, dagger, dart, quarterstaff, scimitar, sickle, short spear and sling.
Proficient with light and medium armor, but only if non-metallic.
Divine spells.
[/sblock]

Hit Dice: 9d8+18
HP: 74
AC: 21 (+2 Dex, +5 armor +4 shield ) Touch – 17, Flat-footed – 19 (+2 Beasthide when shifting)
ACP: -1
Init: +4 (+2 Dex +2 reckless)
Speed: 30ft 

Saves:
Fortitude +10 [8 base, +1 Con +1 amulet] 
Reflex +6 [+2 base, +2 Dex, +2 reckless]
Will +9 [+8 base, +3 Wis, -2 reckless] 

BAB/Grapple: +6/+11
Gore Atk: +14 (7d6+8/x2/B, gore charge +6 BAB +6 STR +2 charge) 
Melee Atk: +11 (12 w/ scimitar) (1d6+6/18-20/x2/S, +1 scimitar)  +1 while shifting
Ranged Atk: +8 (1d4+5/x2/50 ft./B, sling) +1 damage while shifting


Skills:

```
(cc)Balance +3 [0 ranks, +2 Dex, +2 racial, -1 ACP]
(cc)Climb +6 [0 ranks, +5 Str, +2 racial, -1 ACP] +2 climber’s kit
Concentration +10 [8 ranks, +1 Con +1 amulet]
Diplomacy -2 [0 ranks -2 Cha]
Handle Animal +7 [5 ranks, -2 Cha, +4 feral empathy]
Heal +3 [0 ranks, +3 Wis]
(cc)Jump +6 [0 ranks, +5 Str, +2 racial, -1 ACP]
Knowledge (nature) +15 [11 ranks, +0 Int, +2 nature sense, +2 synergy]
Knowledge (religion) +0  [4 ranks, +0 Int]
Listen +11 [6 ranks, +3 Wis, +2 Alertness] [S]+2 while wild instincts prepared[/S]
Ride +4 [0 ranks, +2 Dex, +2 synergy]
Spellcraft +0 [0 ranks, +0 Int]
(cc)Sense Motive +3 [0 ranks, +3 Wis]
Speak Language (Sylvan) [2cc ranks]
Spot +11 [6 ranks, +3 Wis, +2 Alertness] [S]+2 while wild insticts prepared[/S]
Survival +10 [5 ranks, +3 Wis, +2 nature sense] +2 synergy in above ground natural setting
Swim +4 [1 ranks, +5 Swim, -2 ACP]
```

[sblock=Skill explanations]
Alertness feat (gained from beast spirit class feature) grants +2 to Listen and Spot.
Nature Sense (druid class feature) grants +2 to Knowledge (nature) and Survival.
Feral Empathy (gained from beast spirit class feature) grants a +4 bonus to wild empathy checks and Handle Animal.
Five ranks of Handle Animal grant a +2 synergy bonus to Ride checks and wild empathy checks.
Five ranks of Knowledge (nature) grants +2 synergy bonus to Survival checks in above ground natural environment.
Five ranks of Survival grants a +2 synergy bonus to Knowledge (nature checks).
+2 racial bonus to Balance, Jump, and Climb checks. 
[/sblock]

Shifting: 9/day = 1 (base) + 1 (shifter feats) +1 (beast spirit) +3 (wild shape) +3 (wild shifting);
Duration: 11 rounds = 3(base) + 3 (WIS)  +3 (shifter feats) +2 (beast spirit)

Wild Empathy: 12 = +8 druid -2 CHA +4 feral empathy +2 synergy 

[sblock=Feats]
Alertness (from beast spirit) - +2 Listen and Spot
Gorebrute Elite (1st) - Any creature that takes damage from my horned charge must make an opposed Strength check or fall prone. (1d20+8)
Improved Natural Attack (3rd) - natural attack damage increases by one size category
Powerful charge (6th) - gain extra damage on charge 1d8 -> 2d6 -> 3d6 (for scimitar 1d8, for natural attack +3d6)
Augment Summoning (Moonspeaker 1 bonus) - all _summons_ gain +4 enhancement STR and CON for the duration of the spell
Extra Shifter Trait (Beasthide) - gain +2 natural armor while shifting

ToDo?:
Shifter Defense (12th) - gain DR 2/silver
[/sblock]

Languages: Common, Druidic, Sylvan

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
DC 13 + spell level
0/1/2/3/4/5
6/5/5/4/2/1

0th – create water, cure minor wounds x2, detect magic x2, detect poison
1st – cure light wounds, updraft(SC), shifter prowess (RoE), snake's swiftness, creeping cold
2nd – barkskin, splinter bolt(SC), Healing Sting (SC), bull's strength, mass snake swiftness wild instincts (RoE)
3rd – dominate animal, giant’s wrath (SC), hypothermia, Spirit Jaws
4th – arc of lightning (SC), Jaws of the Wolf (SC) last breath (SC)
5th - Bite of the weretiger
[/sblock]

[sblock=Equipment]
+3 leather armor – 9,170gp (15 lbs)
+2 heavy darkwood shield – 4,257gp (5 lbs)
+1 scimitar – 2,315gp (4 lbs)
3 doses of rare oils and unguents for last breath spell – 1,500gp
2 wands of cure light wounds – 1,500gp
Amulet of health +2- 4000gp
Pearl of Power 1st level – 1,000gp
Heward’s Handy Haversack – 2,000gp (2 lbs)
Anklet of translocation 1400 (2/day swift DimDoor 10')
2 potions of cure light wounds – 100gp

Sling and 30 bullets – 3sp (15 lbs)
Identification papers – 2gp
Traveling papers, Eldeen Reaches to Breland – 2sp
Club (3 lbs)

Bedroll – 1sp (5 lbs)
Belt pouch – 1gp (1 lb)
Flint and Steel – 1gp
Fishhook – 1sp 
Silk rope 50’ – 10gp (5 lbs)
Climber’s kit – 80gp (5 lbs)
Waterskin – 1gp (4 lbs)
10 days’ worth of trail rations – 5gp (10 lbs)
Explorer’s outfit – 10gp (8 lbs)
Dagger – 2gp (1 lb)
Holly and mistletoe
Traveler’s outfit

Money
40gp, 3sp

Total weight of gear - 83lbs. Weight actually carried: 49 lbs, light load
[/sblock]

[sblock=History]
I am not a kind person. More than most of my people, I am feral, dangerous, rude, and eager to spill blood. Yet I am not an evil person. The blood that I spill is that of the cruel and decadent, those that I 

am rude to deserve it, and the danger I represent is not to those on the side of good. My animal ferocity is brought against those who defile the world, not those who revere it.

This does not make me good in the eyes of many, yet I speak only the bluntest of truths in this matter. The beast spirit within my breast has no need for false words and sweet lies. I am a fighter of the 

wood, a seeker of truth, and a destroyer of darkness. Because I do not wear shining armor, I am discounted as a barbarian. Because I make no speeches to rouse the hearts of the weak and helpless, I am seen 

as cruel and rude. Because I gore my enemies to death with my own horns, I am feared. Because I demand gold for my strength, they whisper curses behind my back. Yet the danger passes after I have, and things 

are better when I leave. 

My name is Morika. I am a gorebrute shifter, a druid whose animal spirit lies within rather than without, a hunter of evil and a speaker of uncomfortable truths. I will answer your call, for you seek those 

who act without though, who commits completely to a course of another's choosing. I am such a woman.

[/sblock]

[sblock=Appearance]
Morika is a small woman, heavily muscled, with a heavy forehead that gives her face a brutish cast. Her eyes are dark gray, and her long dark brown hair is worn in a multitude of braids. Tattoos cross her 

neck and back, as well as down her arms and legs in intricate, stylizes shapes of animals. Her expression is often dour, and when she smiles, her teeth are very sharp. She wears worn leather armor and sturdy 

clothing, and keeps a sickle at her belt and a shield on her arm. Her other weapons and various sundries are kept in her well-made backpack, so it seems she is traveling exceptionally light.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Background]
Morika was born at the border of the Eldeen Reaches, Breland, and what would become Droaam, and became thrown into the war at a young age. Her strength, even when young, was prodigious, and her senses were 

keen. Her shifting manifested early, in her growing the horns of the great mountain rams of the Byeshk Mountains. She was an only child in a small extended family of shifters, the Kevsecks, all of who fought 

fiercely to protect their tiny corner of the world from the armies of Breland and the monsters of Droaam. 

The humans that lived near them welcomed her family's strength, but not them. Healing and other aid was given fearfully and reluctantly, and despite the fact that the villages needed the protection of her 

clan, they considered them little more than half-tamed beasts. Despite their reluctant care, they did have a deeply-buried kernel of pride, which is what kept the Kevsecks at their deadly work. Two uncles 

and five cousins died under the swords of ogres or the arrows of human archers, and Morika, too young to avenge them, had to find a new way to channel the anger of their senseless deaths.

It was her mother who led her deep into the unspoiled wilds to attempt to bring her child's anger and pain under control. Shifters often had uncontrollable tempers and bouts of violence that brought them 

such trouble, yet made them such powerful protectors. "It is called 'The Beast Within,' the blood of our lycanthrope ancestors that bound the spirit of the animals within us. In you it burns so brightly, my 

daughter. If you learn to bond and merge with your beast spirit, you can channel your anger, your pain, and be stronger than anyone could imagine."

Morika spent the last five years of the Last War at a curious peace with herself. She was still given to violence and rage, but now she raged with reason, with purpose. The establishment of the Treaty of 

Thronehold forced her to find a new reason. The simplest was to wander, something she had been wanting to do for many years. Freed from the responsibility of protecting the villages from marauding armies, 

she struck out across the Eldeen Reaches and beyond. Gold bought her strength, rage, and purpose now, her protection against the evils of bandits and monsters. Going as the wind took her, Morika has been 

searching for a new purpose with each new place and contract.

While Morika's mother, S'veka, followed no formal druidic tradition, Morika has found a niche in one of the lesser-known sects, the Greensingers. During the lulls in the Last War, Morika made friends with an 

oread named Stonefell in the Byshek mountains. Her own nature of the stubborn goat fitted with Stonefell's, and Morika began to learn more about the wider nature of fey from her. Though not a scholar, Morika 

made an effort to learn Stonefell's native language of Sylvan, so she could converse with other fey.

She fell naturally into the Greensinger sect when they found the angry young shifter talking earnestly with dryads and sprites in their territory. Most people have been very surprised when they learn what 

path Morika follows. She has the voice of a crow, the face of an irritable goat, and the rhythm of a rock, which puts her in the extreme minority with the beautiful and talented elves, half-elves, and humans 

that comprise most of the sect. Instead of representing the endless revel of nature, as most of them do, she represents its fury. She has been known to take up quests of vengeance on behalf of fey otherwise 

bound to once area of the land.

Despite this, she has an almost childlike awe of natural beauty, and her rudeness disappears entirely from her when she is in the deep woods or conversing with friendly fey.
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Dec 9, 2009)

*DM Run PC*


```
[B]Name:       [COLOR=DimGray]Yoggrith M'groth[/COLOR][/B]
[B]Class:[/B]      Favored Soul
[B]Race:[/B]       Halfork
[B]Size:[/B]       Medium
[B]Gender:[/B]     Male
[B]Alignment:[/B]  Neutral Evil
[B]Deity:[/B]      The Shadow     

[B]Str:[/B] 16 +3  (6p.)     [B]Level:[/B]    9     [B]XP:[/B] 
[B]Dex:[/B] 08 -1  (0p.)     [B]BAB:[/B]     +6/+1  [B]HP:[/B] 83 (9d8+27)
[B]Con:[/B] 16 +3 (10p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +9     [B]AP:[/B] 9
[B]Int:[/B] 10 +0  (4p.)     [B]Speed:[/B]   30'
[B]Wis:[/B] 12 +1  (4p.)     [B]Init:[/B]    +0
[B]Cha:[/B] 16 +3  (8p.)

                      [B]Base  Armor  Shield  Dex  Nat   Defl[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B] 25              10    +10     +4     -1   +1    +1
[B]Touch:[/B] 10
[B]Flat:[/B]  25

                      [B]Base  Mod  Misc[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]  +9              +6    +3   --
[B]Ref:[/B]   +5              +6    -1   --
[B]Will:[/B]  +7              +6    +1   --

[B]Weapon:               Attack     Damage  Critical[/B]
Melee Touch Attack    +9/+4   per spell    x2
Quarterstaff          +10/+5     1d6+3      x2
-w/Spikes             +12/+7     1d6+11    19-20
Dart                   +5/+0     1d4+3      x2

[B]Languages:[/B] Orc, Common

[B]Abilities:[/B]
Darkvision 30' (Halfork)
Orc Blood (Halfork)
Weapon Focus - Quarterstaff (Favored Soul 3)
Fire Resistance 10 (Favored Soul 5)

[B]Feats:[/B]
Combat Casting (1)
Heavy Armor Proficiency (3)
Silent Spell (6)
Reach Spell (9)

[B]Spells Per Day:[/B]   6/7/7/7/4
[B]Spells Remaining:[/B] [COLOR=DimGray]6/7/7/7/4[/COLOR]

[B]Spells Known:[/B]   8/6/5/4/3

[B]0th (DC 11):[/B] Create Water, Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Guidance,
             Inflict Minor Wounds, Light, Mending, Read Magic

[B]1st (DC 12):[/B] Bane, Cure Light Wounds, Divine Favor, Endure Elements,
             Resurgence (CDiv), Shield Of Faith

[B]2nd (DC 13):[/B] Bear's Endurance, Cure Moderate Wounds, Darkness,
             Death Knell, Silence

[B]3rd (DC 14):[/B] Inflict Serious Wounds, Stone Shape, Remove Disease,
             Spikes (CDiv)

[B]4th (DC 15):[/B] Cure Critical Wounds, Divine Power, Restoration

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 24      [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 12/6

[B]Skills:               Ranks  Mod  Misc[/B]
Concentration +20      12     +4    +4
Heal +13               10     +1    +2
Sense Motive +3          2     +1
Listen +1               0     +1
Spot +1                 0     +1

[B]Equipment:                   Cost  Weight[/B]
Backpack                      2gp   2lb
Bedroll                       1sp   5lb
Belt Pouches (2)              2gp    --
Flint & Steel                 1gp    --
Lantern, Hooded               7gp   2lb
Oil (3)                       3sp   3lb
Rations (4 days)              2gp   4lb
Waterskin                     1gp   5lb
Whetstone                     2cp   1lb
Healer's Kit                  50p   1lb

Quarterstaff                   30gp   4lb
Dart (20)                    10gp  10lb
Full Plate +2              5650gp  50lb
Lg. Steel Shield +2        4170gp  15lb
Amulet Natural Armor +1    2000gp    --
Ring Of Protection +1      2000gp   1lb

Wand: Cure Serious        11250gp    --     49 charges
Wand: Cure Light            750gp    --
Scroll: Remove Blindness    375gp    --
Scroll: Remove Curse        375gp    --
Scroll: Neutralize Poison   375gp    --

                          27000gp

[B]Resurgence (CDiv.):[/B] By touching target, they can make a second attempt to
save against an ongoing spell, spell-like ability, or supernatural ability.

[B]Spikes (CDiv.):[/B] For 1 hour/level, wooden weapon gains +2 Enhancement bonus
on its attacks, and deals additional +1 damage per caster level (max +10).

[SIZE=2]STR 14 + 2 (halfork)
DEX 08
CON 16
INT 12 - 2 (halfork)
WIS 12
CHA 12 - 2 (halfork) + 2 (lvl 4/8 raises)[/SIZE]
```



House Tharashk has made many inroads into Droaam, looking for mercenaries to fill out their ranks in their attempt to take away some of the moneys that get filtered through House Deneith.  Over the past several decades they have acquired a large number of gnolls, orks, halforks, ogres, minotaurs and the like to fill out their staffs, because the monsters work exceedingly well as bodyguards and hunters throughout southwestern Khorvaire.  The guild leaders have dealt with the many power groups within the monster country, including of course with the Daughters of Sora Kell, the Gnoll Brotherhood, and a most unlikely warlord... Lord Gorodan Ashlord.

Lord Gorodan is a fire giant that was exiled from Xen'drik twenty-four years ago (see ECS pg. 166).  When he arrived on the shores of Khorvaire and made his way into Droaam, he very easily and quickly established a fiefdom within the land... seizing control of a clan of ogres and their goblin slaves.  Over time he built up his small fiefdom into something of an independant power, bringing in several other races of monster to increase his population and his defenses.  Despite all of his success, however, the fire giant was always filled with melancholy over his banishment from his homeland.  To this day Lord Gorodan continues to want to find ways to get back to the much warmer climate of Xen'drik, but unfrotunately the fire giant clan from which he was banished still remains in power.  Until that clan is removed, he is stuck in Droaam.

It was quite precipitous therefore when a House Tharashk representative by the name of Darvir d'Tharashk came to Lord Gorodan looking for additional mercenaries and warriors.  The halfork House member told the giant of an excursion heading to Xen'drik to deal with a giant problem involving giants... a problem which just so happens to involve the self-same clan that Lord Gorodan was banished from.  Needless to say, Lord Gorodan was quite excited to hear about this plan to possibly see to that clan's destruction, and thus he immediately offered Darvir and House Tharashk one of his most prized countrymen... an young halfork that was blessed by The Shadow.

When Yoggrith M'groth was born, his parents immediately knew something was odd about the babe.  For the sun never shone on him.  His body always appeared to be in shadow.  Even when placed outside directly under the noonday sun, the infant always seemed dim and never, ever burned.  To his parents, it was a miracle.  A blessing from their god.  And almost immediately the child was brought before Lord Gorodan.  Several of the fire giant's priests tested the babe, seeking to discover this connection it had with the darkness.  The overwhelming opinion was that Yoggrith was infused with the spirit of The Shadow.  He was a conduit for The Shadow's hand.  And for the next twenty years, this young halfork was raised within Lord Gorodan's church, learning to use the dark blessings he was given.

Yoggrith is a favored soul of The Shadow... and he works hard in His name, as well as the name of his Lord.  His hands hold The Shadow's power... either taking life or giving life to those who deserve it.  He can inflict or cure any wound to anyone he touches, and many have come to fear his power.  However, the one thing that Yoggrith has shown as he has matured is that he does not use his power for no reason.  He is dedicated to the will of his Lord.  And thus, those that might fear him... need not... if they also are accomplishing the will of his fire giant Lord.  And right now, if the fire giant wishes the halfork to travel with House Tharashk and a bunch of other people to the land of Xen'drik to deal with a fire giant problem... then Yoggrith will do so willingly.  And despite the darkness that covers him, the others that travel with him need not fear.  For they all are doing the will of his Lord.


----------



## scriaxnix (Dec 15, 2009)

1) Dalwir d'Lyrander: Captain of the Airship Precarious Retreat
2) Barrak: House Tharashk finder/first contact - deceased
3) Nardon: House Tharashk Contact
4) Viklam: House Tharashk finder, replaced Barrak
5) Ereg: Hill Giant Druid in Stormreach, lives in the Tents of Rusheme
6) Ganyon: House Tharashk Lead Guide
7) Gragth: Halforc Journeyman Guide from House Tharashk
8) Trista: Human Female Journeyman Guide from House Tharashk
9) Sanadal Sil Sivis: Male Gnome Priest from House Sivis
10) Maia-Zak: Female Halforc Tharashk Artificier
11) Valeon: Half-Elf House Lyrander shipmate


----------



## GladiusNP (Mar 16, 2010)

*Thanor Spikeshield (Redux)*

Name: Thanor Spikeshield
Class: Fighter 7/Dwarven Defender 1
Race: Dwarf
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: Lawful Good
Deity: Dol Dorn

Str: 16 +3 (10p.)         Level: 8        XP: 28,000
Dex: 14 +2 (6p.)         BAB: +8/+3      HP: 107 (7d10+1d12+40+3)
Con: 20 +5 (8p.)         Grapple: +11    Dmg Red: NA
Int: 10 +0 (2p.)         Speed: 20'      Spell Res: NA
Wis: 10 +0 (2p.)         Init: +2        Spell Save: +X
Cha: 10 +0 (4p.)         ACP: -6         Spell Fail:--

                   Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:              10    +9    +3    +2    +0    +0    +1    25
Touch: 13              Flatfooted: 23

                         Base   Mod  Misc  	Total
Fort:                      7    +5        		 +11
Ref:                       2    +2        		 +4
Will:                      4    +0       +2	  +6

Weapon                  		Attack 	  Damage    	 Critical
+1 Shock Dwarven Waraxe   	+13    1d10+4+2+(1d6) 	 x3
MW Dagger           		+12     1d4+3  		19-20/x2
Spined Shield (3/day)   		+12     1d10     		19-20/x2         120’

Languages: Common, Dwarven

Abilities: AC Bonus (+1), Defensive Stance (1/day)

Feats: (7 feats, 4 bonus) Iron Will (1st), Endurance (3rd), Toughness (6th)

Dodge, Weapon Focus (Dwarven Waraxe), Weapon Specialization (Dwarven Waraxe), Power Attack


Skill Points: 16       Max Ranks: 10/5
Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total
Climb                      5   	 +3          +8
Craft (Armorsmithing)      2    +0          +2
Handle Animal              2    +0          +2
Intimidate                 5    +0          +5
Ride                       2    +2          +4

Equipment:               Cost  Weight
+1 Shocking Dwarven Waraxe 8330gp   8lb
MW Dagger               302gp   1lb
+1 Full Plate of 
    Nimbleness         5800gp  50lb
Spined Shield          5580gp  15lb
Crystal of Arrow 
  Reflection (lesser)  2500gp  
Greatreach Bracers     2000gp  --
Heward’s Handy
    Haversack          2000gp   5lb
Whetstone
20 Tindertwigs         20gp  
4 Sunrods               8gp    (4lb)
50’ silk rope          10gp    (1lb)
2 Thunderstones        60gp    (2lb)
2 flasks acid          40gp    (2lb)
2 vials antitoxin    100gp
Clay Tankard            2cp    (1lb)
MW Artisan’s tools     55gp    (5lb)
3 Potions CLW         150gp

Total Weight:79lb      Money: 42gp 9sp 8cp

                           Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push
Max Weight:                58    116   175   350   775

Age: 54
Height: 4’3”"
Weight: 166lb
Eyes: Gray
Hair: Black
Skin: Weathered


----------



## Leif (Jan 28, 2011)

Future home (soon) of Leif's L8 PC -- Dwarf Fighter, L/G, Dragonmarked! 

Starting Equipment: 27K (8th) -- no item more than 1/2
Alignment: No requirement, but if you plan an evil character, a good reason, plus a good cover, would be required.
Ability Generation: 32 point buy
Hit Points: Max HP at 1st level, leveling up, take 3/4 of the maximum possible roll for your hit points. For classes using a d6 or d10, round down, but make it up at the next level.

Source Material: Core + Complete Series, Magic Item Compendium, Eberron Campaign Setting, Races of Eberron, subject to approval by me. No: Incarnum, Tome of Battle, Psionics

Looking over the RG now I see that we're already pretty Dwarf heavy, so maybe I'll make a Gnome Giant Slayer with a dash of illusionist?  But then, S@s, you did say that you'd replace Thanor with my Dwarf Ftr.  Would it be better to keep him and add a Gnome?   Argh!  That would step on H4H's toes!  Guess I'll go with a Dwarf, then.  But your current player-less Dwarf has already burned through 2 players, and I'm wanting to avoid the fate of my predecessors, so I'll just start from scratch.


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 28, 2011)

Leif said:


> Would it be better to keep him and add a Gnome?   Argh!  That would step on H4H's toes!




Leif,

I haven't played in this game in some time (years?), so you would absolutely not be stepping on my toes playing a Gnome.

In fact IIRC I made a brutally effective build against Giants so you may take it and the character with my blessing and do with it as you wish as I no longer play 3.5 D&D.



Peace,
H4H


----------



## Leif (Feb 6, 2011)

*FORIVARRA d'DENEITH*


```
Forivarra d’Deneith
Human
Duskblade
N/G

Level 8  xp= 28,000
BAB:  +8/+3
HP 10+8+8+8+8+8+8+8 = 66
AC: 24 (25 if Dodge Feat is applicable)
=10+8[+3 Breastplate]+5[+3 Hvy Shield]+1 [Dex]
+1[Dodge Feat- only against one designated opponent]

S 15 (+1 8th Level) = 16 [+3]
D 13 [+1]
C 14 [+2]
I 16 (+1 4th Level) = 17 [+3]
W 9 [+0]
C 10 [+0]

FEATS
*Least Dragonmark, Sentinel (1st Level) [ECS, p. 66] (once per day can use one 
of the following on self or another:  Mage Armor, Protection from 
Arrows, Shield of Faith, or Shield Other.  Also gains +2 on Sense Motive)
*Dodge (Human Bonus) (+1 to AC against designated opponent)
*Combat Casting (Duskblade bonus at 2nd Level)
*Mobility (3rd Level)
*Spring Attack (6th Level)

SPELLS (spells per day: 6 level0, 8 level1, 7 level2) 
(spells known 7 L0, 5 L1, 4 L2)

0th Level Spells -- 6-
Resistance
Mage Hand
Mending
Open/Close
Detect Magic
Read Magic
Light

1st Level Spells -- 8-1
Bigby's Tripping Hand
Blade of Blood
Deflect, Lesser
Kelgore's Fire Bolt 
Rouse
Stand

2nd Level Spells -- 7- 
Seeking Ray
Stretch Weapon 

SKILLS (20+1 points at L1, and 5+1 per Level thereafter)
Concentration (+2 con) 9 ranks [+11]
Knowledge (Arcana) (+3 int) 10 ranks [+13]
Knowledge (Local) (+3 int) 6 ranks [+9]
Knowledge (Eberron) (+3 int) 9 ranks [+12]
Knowledge (Dungeoneering) (+3 int) 6 ranks [+9]
Knowledge (Nature) (+3 int) 6 ranks [+9]
Climb (+3 str) 10 ranks [+13]
Hide (+1 dex) 12 ranks [+13]
Sense Motive (untrained, but +3 for Sentinel Dragonmark), +0 wis [+3]


EQUIPMENT AND MONEY
69 gp
Bastard Sword +2 (8,035 gp) (total attack +13/+8, damage 1-10+5)
Breastplate +3 (AC (9,200 gp) (+8 Armor Bonus to AC)
Heavy Steel Shield +3 (9,020 gp) (+5 Shield Bonus to AC)
Long Bow, 20 arrows [arrows used=___] (76 gp) (total attack +9/+4, damage 1-8)
Arrows, +1, 20 [+1 arrows used=__] (351 gp) (damage 1-8+1)
Backpack (2 gp)
Belt Pouch (1 gp)
Waterskin (1 gp)
Explorer’s Outfit (10 gp)
Sunrods (2) (4 gp)
Potion of Cure Light Wounds (x6) (CL 1) (@ 50 gp each)

Height:  6’2”
Weight:  167 lbs.
Eyes:  Brown
Hair:  Blonde

BACKGROUND
Forivarra is the firstborn of a lesser branch of House Deneith.
As such, he was not privy to the most lucrative aspects of the family business.
But because of his firstborn status as well as his formidable physical attributes,
he was allowed, nay, ordered, to pursue skills at arms.  This did not sit well with
 Forivarra, but, because he loves and honors his House and all that they stand 
for, he went along with the program.  He began his arcane training relatively late 
in life and so was unable to meet the stringent entrance requirements to study 
wizardry, so he found an art to pursue that would make the best use of his already 
considerable skills with weapons.
```


----------



## pneumatik (Feb 9, 2011)

```
Cody Dylan Overstreet
Halfling
Alignment: NG
Level 8
Rogue 1 / Conjuror 4 / Unseen Seer 3
Size: small
Barred Schools: Abjuration and Enchantment

STR 10 +0
DEX 16 +3
CON 14 +2
INT 22 +6
WIS  8 -1
CHA  8 -1

HP: 41
AC: 15 = 10 + 3 (dex) + 1 (size) +1 (deflect)
Init: +3
Speed 30 = 20 (base) +10 (enhancement)
Action Points: 9

Saves:    base ability magic misc
Fort:  +8 =  2  +  2   +  3  +  1
 Ref: +14 =  4  +  3   +  3  +  4
Will: +10 =  7  -  1   +  3  +  1

Base Attack: +4
Melee:  +5 = 4 + 1 (size)
Ranged: +8 = 4 + 3 (dex) + 1 (size)

MW Sling: +10, 1d3,20x2, 50ft.
MW Rapier: +6, 1d4, 18-20x2

Feats:
B: Scribe Scroll
B: Silent Spell
1: Practiced Spellcaster (CArc)
3: Alacritous Cogitation (CMage)
6: Acid Splatter (CMage)

Special Abilities:
Weasel Familiar
Sneak Attack +2d6
Trapfinding
Advanced learning: Grave Strike
Divination Spell Power (+1 caster level for divination spells)


Skills:            stat ranks misc
Concentration: 13 =  2  + 11
Hide:          18 =  3  + 11 + 4
Move Silently: 16 =  3  + 11 + 2
Search:        17 =  6  + 11
Sense Motive:   3 = -1  +  4
Spellcraft:    15 =  6  +  9
Spot:          10 = -1  + 11

Spells per day:
0: 4
1: 6+1
2: 5+1
3: 3+1
4: 2+1

Spells Memorized (Open slot for use with Alacritous Cogitation):
0: Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Light, Mage Hand
1: Wall of Smoke, Enlarge Person, Grease, Grease, Benign Transpostion, Magic Missile, Mage Armor (spec)
2: False Life, Web, Scorching Ray, Fog Cloud, Glitterdust (spec)
3: Blink, Ray of Exhaustion, Fly, Stinking Cloud (spec)
4: Wall of Fire, Open Slot, Orb of Acid (spec)

Significant Items:            cost (gp)
cloak of resistance +3           9000
boots of striding and springing  5500
Headband of Intellect +2         4000
Lesser metamagic extend rod      3000
Familiar                          100
Ring of Prot +1                  1000
Scroll: enlarge person x 5         62.5
Scroll: alter self x 2            125
Cash                              412.5 minus incidentals

Spells in spellbook:
1:
magic missile
enlarge person
grease
mage armor
benign transpostion
wall of smoke
golem strike
sniper's shot
ray of enfeeblement
grave strike
2:
fog cloud
glitterdust
melf's acid arrow
web
scorching ray
invis
mirror image
false life
alter self
3:
greater mage armor
dragonskin
stinking cloud
sleet storm
ray of exhaustion
blink
fly
greater magic weapon
4:
Evards tentacles
Dim Door
wall of fire
wall of ice
Greater invis
orb of acid
```


----------



## Graybeard (Aug 26, 2011)

Ipshivi the spider
Halfling female
Alignment: CN (tending to CG)
Deity: the Traveler
Age: 26
Height: 2'10"
Weight: 29 lbs
Hair: black
Eyes: brown

[sblock=Sheet]
Halfling female rogue 3/warlock 6 (Advancement RWWRWWWWR)
Experience points: 28,743 (4/11/08)

STR 8 (-1; 2 pts -2 racial)
DEX 22 (+6; 10 pts, +2 racial, +2 advancement 4 and 8, +2 gloves)
CON 12 (+1; 4 pts)
INT 16 (+3; 10 pts)
WIS 12 (+1; 4 pts)
CHA 10 (+0; 2 pts)

Action points: 9
HP: 51
AC: 22 (touch 17/flatfooted 16; armor +5, DEX +6, size +1)
Initiative: +8 (6 DEX +2 feat)
Speed: 20 feet (unencumbered, size small)

BAB: +6/+1 (+1 size; Melee +6/+1 or Ranged +13/+8)
Melee: +6/+1; 1d4-1 (cold iron rapier- small)
Ranged: +13/+8; 3d6 (eldritch blast, 60 foot range, ranged touch)

+6 FORT: +3 base, +1 CON, +1 race, +1 vest
+13 REF: +5 base, +6 DEX, +1 race, +1 vest
+9 WILL: +6 base, +1 WIS, +1 race, +1 vest (add +2 vs. Fear effects)

Racial abilities (halfling): +2 DEX/-2 STR; size: small; favored class: rogue; base speed: 20 feet; +2 racial bonus on climb, jump, move silent, and listen skills; +1 racial bonus on all saving throws; +2 morale bonus on saves against fear; +1 racial bonus to hit with slings or thrown weapons;

Class abilities (rogue, warlock): Trapfinding, Sneak attack (+2d6), Evasion, Detect Magic (at will, CL 6), Deceive item, Damage reduction (1/cold iron), Eldritch blast (3d6); proficient with light armor (no shields); can use invocations in light armor without spell failure; proficient with simple weapons (and hand crossbow, rapier, short sword, short bow);

Feats:
Point blank shot (level 1)
Precise shot (level 3)
Quick reconnoiter (level 6, CompAventurer; +2 initiative, can make one Spot and Listen check each round as a free action)
Open Mind (level 9, Comp. Adv) +5 skill points
Invocations:
See the unseen (L 1)
Spiderwalk (L2)
Entropic warding (L4)
Walk unseen (L6)

Languages: Common; halfling, goblin, draconic, giant
Skills (71 rogue, 35 warlock= 101 pts, 101 spent):
+4 Appraisal; 1 pt/1 rank, +3 INT
+9 Balance; 1 pt/1 rank, +6 DEX, +2 synergy
+5 Bluff; 5 pts/5 ranks, +0 CHA
+3 Climb; 2 pts/2 ranks, -1 STR, +2 racial
+4 Concentration; 3 pts/3 ranks, +1 CON
+10 Disable device; 5 pts/5 ranks, +3 INT, +2 MW tools
+15 Hide (+16 with Darkweave); 5 pts/5 ranks; +6 DEX, +4 size (+1 darkweave clothing)
+8 Jump; 5 pts/5 ranks, -1 STR, +2 racial, +2 synergy
+5 Knowledge (arcana); 2 pts/2 ranks, +3 INT
+5 Knowledge (local- Wroat); 2 pt/2 rank, +3 INT
+4 Knowledge (history- halfling); 2 pts cc/1 rank, +3 INT
+13 Listen; 12 pts (8 +4cc)/10 ranks; +1 WIS, +2 racial
+22 Move silent; 11 pts (7+4cc)/9 ranks; +6 DEX, +2 racial, +5 boots
+13 Open locks; 5 pts/5 ranks, +6 DEX, +2 MW tools
+11 Search; 8 pts/8 ranks, +3 INT
+3 Sense motive; 2 pts/2 ranks, +1 WIS
+10 Spot; 10 pts (8 +2 cc)/9 ranks, +1 WIS
+14 Tumble; 6 pts/6 ranks; +6 DEX, +2 synergy
+12 UMD; 12 pts/12 ranks; +0 CHA

Important items(items worn, others in Haversack):
-Gloves of dexterity +2 (4000 gp)(1/2 lb. or as clothing)
-Ring of sustenance (2500 gp)(- lb.)
-Ring of feather falling (2200 gp)(- lb.)
-Bracers of the entangling blast (MIC)(2000 gp)(1/2 lb.)
-Mithril shirt +1 (2250 gp)(5 lbs.)
-Boots of elvenkind (2500 gp)(1/2 lb. or as clothing)
-Rod of eldritch power (least- eldritch spear; CompMage)(4000 gp)(1 lb.)
-Hewards handy haversack (2000 gp)(5 lbs.)
-Vest of resistance +1 (1000 gp)(1/2 lb. or clothing)
-Eternal wand (Unseen servant, CL 1) (ECS)(820 gp)(1/4 lb.)
-Eternal wand (Endure elements, CL 1)(ECS)(820 gp)(1/4 lb.)
-Eternal wand (Prestidigitation, CL 1) (ECS)(460 gp)(1/4 lb.)
-Wand of Ventriloquism (CL 1)(750 gp)(1/4 lb.)
-Wand of Expeditious retreat (CL 1)(750 gp)(1/4 lb.)(charges used: 1)
-Cold iron rapier (small, 40 gp)(1 lb.)
-MW thieves tools ( 2 sets; 200 gp)(2 lbs. each, 1 carried, 1 in haversack)
-Darkweave explorers outfit (x2)(220 gp)(2 lbs. each)
-Travelers outfit (x2, "tribal leathers")(2 gp)(1.25 lbs. each)
-Darkweave scholars outfit (105 gp)(1.5 lbs.)

-cold iron dagger (small, x3; 12 gp)(1/2 lb. each, 1 carried, 2 in haversack)
-signal whistle (8 sp)(- lbs.)
-mirror (small steel, 10 gp)(1/2 lb.)
-sunrods (x5, 10 gp)(1 lb. each)
-alchemists fire flask (x4, 80 gp)( 1 lb. each)
-tindertwigs (x10, 10 gp)(- lbs.)
-hammock (small, 5 sp)(1 lb.)
-bedroll (small, 1 sp)(1.25 lbs.)
-sack (medium, x4, 4 sp)(1/2 lb. each)
-waterskin (small, 1 gp)(1 lb.)
-whetstone (2 cp)(1 lb.)
-chalk (8 sticks, various colors, 8 cp)(- lbs.)
-flint and steel (1 gp)(- lbs.)
-hammer (wrapped in cloth, 5 sp)(2 lbs.)
-pitons (x10, 1 gp)(1/2 lb. each)
-silk rope (50 foot coil, x2, 20 gp)(5 lbs. each)
-identification papers (standard, 2 gp)
-potion of cure light wounds (x4, 200 gp)

26966 gp, 2 sp spent; 8 sp, 33 gp left
Weight carried: 15 lbs
Weight in Haversack: 43 lbs
Light 0-19.5/Medium 19.6- 39.75/Heavy 40-60 lbs.
[/sblock]


----------

